# fangberichte langeland März April



## murgtäler (16. März 2007)

Hallo,#h 
wir sind Anfang Mai auf LL es würde uns schon interessieren
wie die Bedingungen im Moment auf Langeland sind.
Wie sehen die Dorschfänge aus.???????#c 
Stehen die Dorsche im Flachwassser oder stehen 
sie im Tiefen?.
Da ja einige von euch schon oben auf LLwaren,
vermisse ich doch hier im Board eure Berichte.Ihr wist ja
bis Mai ist es noch lange und deshalb wäre es schön, 
wenn ihr eure Berichte mit Bildern ins Board stellen könntet.
Auch ich werde wieder einen Bericht schreiben für alle die 
nach uns hochfahren
viel Petri Heil 2007
murgtäler


----------



## lobilein (16. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi

also wir fahren im April über Ostern nach LL.
Ferienhaus bei Fredmose über NOVASOL und Boot bei Torben Hansen gebucht.
Würde mich auch freuen wenn hier etliche Meldungen kommen.


----------



## Norgeguide (16. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo erstmal,
war schon zwei mal auf LL. und immer wieder bin ich zur Südspitze gefahren auf Mefos. In einer Woche 2 Forellen von 76 und 82cm  und ca 70 Dorsche *nur* vom Land mit der Spinnrute. Ist zwar schon 2Jahre her aber es war die selbe Zeit.Versuch dein Glück da auf alle Fälle. Wathose nicht erforderlich nach 30m ist es schon 10m tief.  In Bagenkop liegt auch die MS Anholteren es war ein gutes Boot. Der Kapitän heißt Jürgen, würde mich interessiern ob es Ihn nochgibt. Meld dich mal wie es war.
Gruß norgeguide


----------



## Truttafriend (16. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Jürgen gibt es noch und ab nächste Woche fährt er wieder die Saison #h


----------



## Norgeguide (16. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hat vieleicht jemand eine Adresse oder Telefonnummer von  dem Jürgen und der MS Anholteren in Bagenkop auf Langeland???
Fahren über Sylvester für eine Woche dort hin und wollten gern mit Ihm mal rausfahren.|supergri
Gruß Norgeguide


----------



## Truttafriend (18. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Eine Tour bei Jürgen kannst du unter 04791-502284 buchen #h


----------



## murgtäler (20. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo,|wavey: 
also bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Berichte über
Dorschfänge auf Langeland gefunden was ist los?
Fährt so früh keiner mehr hoch oder was ist der Grund?
Also nochmals die Bitte,an alle die Februar, März auf 
Langeland waren schreibt eure Erlebnisse ins Board.
Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzigste den es interessiert,
was momentan auf LL los ist danke.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (20. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was so geht?|kopfkrat


----------



## lobilein (21. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Nu genau so.
Möchte bis wir im April fahren was lesen. hi hi


----------



## Urmeli (21. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Jungs,

Bin mit meinem Angelkollegen am Samstag aus Spodsberg Langeland zurück. Waren ne ganze Woche dort und *wollten :q* ordentlich auf Dorsch angeln.....

Soweit so gut...

Hatten mal wieder ein gutes geräumiges Haus bei Manfred Wolf gemietet und auch ein Platz im Hafen für unser Boot war kein Problem.

am Sonntag den 11. März gings morgens zum 1. mal los, direkt in richtung grüne Tonne südlich von Spodsberg. 1. einwurf mit gummifisch an leichter spinnrute mit 12er fireline, grundkontakt und biss,.. dorsch von 25 pfund. herrlich dachten wir das geht ja super los....aber das wars dann auch schons fast.... den gleichen Tag kamen noch 3 dorsch von etwa 65 cm hoch ; Montag den ganzen Tag 0 Dorsche und noch ne zusätzliche Nachtfahrt mit 0 Fisch, Dienstag den ganzen tag faustdicker nebel mit 3 Fisch; Mittwoch bis 15:00 Uhr 2 Dorsche, Donnerstag ab 14:00 Uhr 3 Dorsche und Freitag bis 12:00 Uhr 1 Dorsch. Die aufgeführten Fische waren die massigen Fische allerdings kann man etwa 6 untermassige Fische hinzuzählen, aber die schwimmen ja wieder im Wasser. 

Wir dachten es läge an uns aber auch die anderen Angler waren am verzweifeln. haben alles probiert, mit Gummifisch, twister, Pilker in allen erdenklichen Farben, jede Tiefe ausprobiert, Platzwecjhsel ohne Ende Südlich von Spodsberg, nördlich aber aber, es war nicht leicht. auch das Angeln auf Hering wurde nicht belohnt und auch die Wittlinge liessen sich nicht blicken.#c 

So machten wir am mittwoch abend noch einen besuch an den Forellensee und ergatterten noch 2 schöne Forellen von etwa 2-3 Pfund , am Donnerstag morgen machten wir nochmals 4 Stunden halt am Forellensee und zogen 8 Forelllen gleicher Grösse wie am Vortag aus dem Wasser.

Soweit zu unserer Woche auf langeland, herrliches Wetter, gut Erholt, aber eben ein bischen zu wenig Fisch.

Also auf mehr Erfolg und bis der tage|wavey: 

Urmeli


----------



## bobue (21. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Urmeli, 
ich habe Deinen Bericht mit Interesse gelesen.
Wir fahren über Ostern nach Spodsbjerg. Da kann man nur hoffen das bis dahin die Fangergebsnisse etwas besser werden.
Wenn nicht,  hoffen wir ebenfalls auf gutes Wetter und eine gute Erholung.
Danke nochnmals für den Bericht.

Gruß bobue


----------



## Profiopfer (21. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hey Leutz,

Bin ja ma echt gespannt was mich in LL für neugierige Fische erwarten... Bin Ende April/Anfang Mai da und hoffe dort auch n Pfunde aus dem Wasser zu hieven... Mein Fisch in der Truhe is ja leider schon leer....wird wohl noch ne weile dauern, bis der kühli wieder voll wird!!^^

Werde aber anders als die meisten hier weiter nördlich mein Glück versuchen, vllt. schließt sich ja der ein oder andere meiner route an!!^^ Schätze mal, das ich die Tonne 39 oder so nehme!!

Also bis denn auf LL oder im Board!!^^


----------



## murgtäler (22. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Urmeli,
entlich mal einer der Berichte was auf LL momentan geht.
Wenns auch nicht so viele waren aber der erste Dorsch
mit 25 Pf ist ja auch nicht schlecht#6 
Haste dich mal mit den Einheimische besprochen an was es liegt,dass so wenig gefangen wir?
Haben die Dorsche noch nicht abgelaicht oder was sind die
Gründe?
Vieleicht kann ja jemand die Fragen beantworten.

Also weiter mit euren Berichten u. vielleicht auch schöne Bilder
dazu.|bla: 

Jeder der dieses Jahr noch auf LL fährt wird es euch danke.
Mfg murgtäler noch 44 Tage bis LL


----------



## addy123 (22. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Habe gerade mit meinen Spezis aus Thüringen gesprochen. Sind gerade (vorzeitiger Abbruch) vonn LL wieder gekommen. Samstag bis Montag Sturm, dann kalter Nordwind. Sichttiefe im Wasser 0,20 m und nur braune Brühe. Ergebnis = Null!:c 

Urmeli, Ihr könnt das wahrscheinlich im Moment als gutes Ergebnis ansehen!|kopfkrat


----------



## murmeli1965 (22. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Nur gut, dass ich SCHÖNWETTERANGLER bin.
Bei diesen Zuständen macht das Angeln nu wirklich kein Spaß.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass ich SCHÖNWETTERANGLER bin.
> Bei diesen Zuständen macht das Angeln nu wirklich kein Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Oldi



Ich sehe noch einen SCHÖNWETTERANGLER vor mir, pitschnass vom ausgesprochen ruhigen Seewetter beim Ausslippen an LL's Küste  **grien - und wegflitz**

Gruß Dieter, der *vomStrandauszuschauer*


----------



## murgtäler (23. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy,
das hört sich ja nicht so gut an,da kann man ja
nur hoffen,dass es im April wieder besser läuft.
Also an alle die im April hochfahren schreibt uns was 
geht|bla: 

Mfg murgtäler noch 43 Tage bis LL


----------



## murmeli1965 (23. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Servus Dieter,
man gut, dass du gleich weggeflitzt bist,
ich hätte dir sonst Schadenfreude unterstellt.:q 
Grüß mir den Addy wenn er bei dir Kaffee trinkt.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## bobue (23. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Wie schon erwähnt fahren wir  vom 5.4. - 14.4. nach Langeland
( Spodsbjerg ). Werde Euch danach informieren wie es war.
Gruß bobue


----------



## lobilein (23. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi 
@bobue #6 

Und wir fahren vom 6.4 bis 13.4. nach LL
Da könnte man sich glatt treffen. Sind bei Fredmose/Humble und Boot in Bagenkop.

Das wird schon bis April. Oh sind ja nur noch 1 1/2 Wochen.;+


----------



## Urmeli (23. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ahoi Männer,

Also das mit dem Ablaichen kann schon sein, dass die noch mit dem Laichgeschäft im Gange sind und deshalb schön verstreut sind und sich erst danach wieder gruppieren und zum ausgiebigen, vollfresen etwas nàher unter land kommen. Die Wassertemperatur, wenn ich meinem Echolot glauben darf lag bei etwa 3,5 °C. Der Magen der paar Fische war allerdings gut gefüllt, mit Krabben, vereinzelt Hering, und massenweise Krill.

Beim Nachhausefahren waren wir noch an der Grenze im Skandinavienpark und dort im Fishermanspartnergeschäft. der Sagte uns auch dass momentan auf Langeland es ziemlich ruhig sei, allerdings würde um Als und im Flensburgfjord sehr sehr gut gefangen würde. da dort massenweise Hering sei und so auch die lieben Dorsche. 

Was eben auf Langeland auch komisch war, wir haben die ganze Zeit auch immer wieder auf Hering gezupft und nicht einen einzigen Silberling gefangen, auch hatten wir nicht einen einzigen schwarm auf dem Echolot, und ich kann bestätigen dass wir einige Seemeilen abgesucht haben und jede Tiefe des Belts abgeklappert haben.

Sollte auch das das Problem sein, dass eben zu diesem Zeitpunkt die heringe nicht im Belt waren sondern südlicher an der deutschen Küste? 

werden wir es je erfahren???

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

du wirst es erfahren und zwar jetzt::q der hering ist durch er steht jetzt vor rügen und der d-ostseeküste und wartet auf ca. 8grad wassert. zum laichen.wegen des skrill:#6 es gibt davon patanoster vorfächer die ran und nur schleifen lassen und du sollst mal sehen wie das abgeht mit dem dorsch.mfg.


----------



## flitzkes (24. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Bin ab dem 24.04. rund um Spodsbjerg unterwegs und hoffe, dass ich an die guten Fänge vom Vorjahr anknüpfen kann, ich werd´s berichten.

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus Dieter,
> man gut, dass du gleich weggeflitzt bist,
> ich hätte dir sonst Schadenfreude unterstellt.:q
> Grüß mir den Addy wenn er bei dir Kaffee trinkt.
> ...



Hallo Oldi ,

Mach ich, nur Addy, Rita lass ich aus, ok!

Bis vielleicht mal, Dieter


----------



## lobilein (24. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Wenn der Hering schon durch ist, könnte der Hornhecht auch früher da sein. Das wäre genial.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hering durch?
Hering gibts das ganze Jahr in der Ostsee. Sind nur nicht immer die Laichschwärme. Und der liebe Gott behüte mich vor den Hornhechten.
Ich kann gut auf die verzichten, da das für mich Saisonende bedeutet. Laß die man Anfang Mai kommen - dann ist es noch immer früh genug.
Urmeli:
Krill??
Ich gehe davon aus, das du in den Dorschen Krebse (oft als Schmimmkrabbe bezeichnet) Heringe und Garnelen /Granat gefunden hast. Krill wäre ne Sensation - dann kommen bald die Wale


----------



## Urmeli (27. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



esox02 schrieb:


> du wirst es erfahren und zwar jetzt::q der hering ist durch er steht jetzt vor rügen und der d-ostseeküste und wartet auf ca. 8grad wassert. zum laichen.wegen des skrill:#6 es gibt davon patanoster vorfächer die ran und nur schleifen lassen und du sollst mal sehen wie das abgeht mit dem dorsch.mfg.


 

Hallo 

jaja die paternostervorfächer haben etwa ein Dutzend verschiedene ,Krill, shrimps, usw ,ausprobiert und alle wieder Jungfräulich eingepackt...

Gruss  

Urmeli


----------



## Urmeli (27. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hering durch?
> Hering gibts das ganze Jahr in der Ostsee. Sind nur nicht immer die Laichschwärme. Und der liebe Gott behüte mich vor den Hornhechten.
> Ich kann gut auf die verzichten, da das für mich Saisonende bedeutet. Laß die man Anfang Mai kommen - dann ist es noch immer früh genug.
> Urmeli:
> ...


 
Krill oder wie auch immer " Ihr" die Krebschen in Deutschland nennt, Alle feinheiten und Ausdrücke der deutschen Sprache beherrsche auch ich nicht. Allgemein nenn ich die kleinen Krebschen, Garnelen, Granat usw. als Krill.


----------



## murgtäler (27. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Urmeli,
wenn ihr es auf Hering probiert habt,gab es Anzeigen
auf dem Echolot das sich Heringsschwärme dort aufhalten,
oder habt ihr es halt probiert weil die Heringe zum Laichen
ziehen.|bla: 

Mfg murgtäler noch 39 Tage bis LL


----------



## murgtäler (29. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo an alle#h 
was ist los ich höre nichts mehr über Langeland#c 
gibt es den niemanden der sagen kann was im
Moment auf LL läuft!
Vieleicht kann ja mal einer der Angelgeschäfte u. Bootsvermieter auf LL was schreiben.
Ich denke jeder der April, Mai oder später hochfährt, wäre
dankbar sind z.bsp.die Hornis schon da?
Also wir warten 
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## marclemke (29. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

naja fahren am 14 April dahin wollen wir mal  hoffen das  fisch da ist wen man nichts hört ist es eigentlich nie gut 


cu marclemke


----------



## Profiopfer (29. März 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

ich fahre vom 28. April bist 5 Mai dahin....ich hoffe doch, das unsere Vorgänger ein wenig übergelassen haben....waer ja schade, wenn ich meine neue Angelausrüstung nicht richtig ausprobieren könnte^^

Gruß

Profiopfer


----------



## mymo (1. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin,

Kumpels von mir sind seit gestern in Spodsbjerg. Gestern nachmittag bis Abends 13 massige (über 50cm) Dorsche gemeldet.
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz es wird gefangen auf Langeland.

Boot ist klar und ich werde am Freitag nachfahren (1 Woche).
Vielleicht sind dann noch paar von den Gesellen in der Ostsee
für mich über geblieben.

mymo


----------



## bobue (1. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo mymo, 
das hört sich ja gut an. Ich fahre auch Freitag nach  Spodsbjerg. Hoffentlich lassen Deine Kumpels noch einige Fische für uns übrig.#6 
Vielleicht trifft man sich im Hafen von Spodsbjerg oder am Wasser.
Welcher Name hat Dein Boot ??
Bis die Tage ;
Es grüßt Bobue aus NRW#h


----------



## lobilein (2. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi 

Wo bekommt man denn eine gescheite Wetterauskunft für DK her? (außer Wetter.com)
Wir fahren am Donnerstag nach LL.

freu freu:vik:


----------



## bobue (2. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Guckst du hier,
www.spodsbjerghavn.dk


----------



## mymo (2. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin bobue,

"mymo" ist der Name.
Steht derzeit bei mir auf der Auffahrt und scharrt mit den Hufen.
Wenn es doch bloss bald Freitag wäre....

denkt

mymo


----------



## murgtäler (2. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Lobilein#h 
schau mal bei Torben Hansen www.thf.dk/.de
ist zwar alles auf Dänisch aber man kommt klar
und nicht vergessen bei Rückkehr Berichten wie es war 
Mfg Murgtäler noch 33 Tage bis LL


----------



## addy123 (2. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo Lobilein#h
> schau mal bei Torben Hansen www.thf.dk/.de
> ist zwar alles auf Dänisch aber man kommt klar
> und nicht vergessen bei Rückkehr Berichten wie es war
> Mfg Murgtäler noch 33 Tage bis LL


 

Klick mal auf die Deutschlandfahne!#6


----------



## lobilein (3. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Jo wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.#q 

Danke. Bei Torben habe ich auch das Boot gemietet.

freu freu noch 2 Tage bis LL.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## addy123 (3. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



lobilein schrieb:


> freu freu noch 2 Tage bis LL.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


 
Vergiß nicht uns nach Deiner Rückkehr sofort mit einem Bericht und narürlich mit vielen schönen Bildern zu versorgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|bla: :q :vik:


----------



## murgtäler (3. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Lobilein,
 ich wünsche dir recht viel Muskelkater vom
 Dorchangeln als ein kräftiges Petri u.
 bitte berichten was läuft,
 Mfg murgtäler noch 31 Tage bis LL


----------



## murgtäler (3. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy,#h 
 wie ich sehe bist du auch schon auf die Berichte
 gespannt, habe heute morgen von Torben ein mail
 bekommen Dorsch ist da u. wird gefangen.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Dirk Kloppe (3. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Da sag ich nur ,noch 24 Stunden bis Langeland. 
Bobue fahr langsam und bring das Boot heile da hoch.
Gruß aus dem Sauerland.


----------



## worker_one (4. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Sooo, mit heute sind noch 18 Tage bis LL.|supergri
Wünsche allen die vor mir fahren viel Spass und dicke Fische. Berichte nicht vergessen.
Tja, und alle die nach mir fahren.........ich werd mich bemühen den einen oder anderen Dorsch übrig zulassen.:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

endlich ostern aber bis pfingsten ist noch lange hin.cu auf LL


----------



## Angelopa (4. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin murgtäler!

Wenn Du wissen möchtest, was die Fänge auf Langeland machen, kann ich Dir nur den Tipp geben, sich vorort zu erkundigen. Hier würde ich Dir Thomas Reinhardt vom Angelshop und den IBI Bootsverleih in Spotsberg empfehlen. Die Nummer von IBI lt.
0045-62207120
Der Nikolay kann Dir dann auch die andere Nummer verraten. Schönen Gruß von mir und dicke Fische.

Volker


----------



## Profiopfer (4. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin Moin,
Ich wollt ja nur sagen, dass es nur noch 24 Tage bis LL sind^^
Scheint so als müsste Murgtäler mit dem übrig gebliebenen Fischköpfen auskommen^^....nein war ein Scherz einen lasse ich euch noch über, dann könnt ihr wenigstens um den einen kämpfen^^

Gruß 
Profiopfer


----------



## murgtäler (10. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo alle LL Fans,
 ist über Ostern jemand auf langeland gewesen?
 und kann, uns berichten was Dorsch mäßig gerade
 läuft wäre schön was zu hören|bla:  

 Mfg murgtäler noch 25 Tage bis LL


----------



## murgtäler (12. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo|wavey: 
was läuft im Moment auf Langeland sind die 
Hornhechte schon da?
War von euch einer über Ostern oben u. kann
berichten, wie es mit Dorsch aussieht?
da wir vom 05.05.07 oben auf LL sind, 
könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass wir auf alle Berichte
u. Fotos scharf sind.
Mfg Murgtäler


----------



## Captain Hook (12. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Fahre am 21.04. nach Spodsbjerg,hoffe das wir was fangen.Ichwar vor 5 Jahren das letzte mal dort.Wir waren nur zwei halbe Tage auf dem Wasser,sonst nur Sturm.Haben aus Frust unsere Alkoholvorräte gesoffen#q .Ich melde mich wenn wir zurückkommen.
  C.H.


----------



## lobilein (14. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi Ho

So sind wieder zurück von Langeland.
8 Tage waren vorbei wie im Flug.
Es war Traumhaft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:
Haben viel Dorsch gefangen und bestes Wetter gehabt.
Der größte Dorsch hatte 63 cm, alle anderen so um die 48 bis 55.
Die kleineren haben die Freiheit genossen.
Ein genauer Breicht und viele schöne Bilder folgen in kürze hier und auf meiner Website. 
Eines steht fest: nächstes Jahr gehts wieder rauf nach LL und Boot auf jedenfall wieder bei Torben Hansen. Und Haus von Novasol.
Nochmals vielen DAnk an alle die mir Tips gegeben haben.
Es hat sehr viel spass gemacht.

Wieder ein LL süchtiger mehr.


----------



## Michael Horn (15. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi zusammen,  

habe heut Abend mit meinem Kumpel telefoniert, der gerade in Spodsbjerg sein unwesen treib. Haben am ersten Angeltag angeblich richtig zugeschlagen. Gutes Wetter und volle Fischkisten und wenig Nemos. So muss es sein. 

Da kann ichs selbst kaum noch abwarten bis der 11 Mai ist. 

Ist eigentlich in der Woche ab 11. Mai  auch jemand auf Langeland? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (16. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Lobilein,#h 
danke für deinen tollen Bericht bin mal auf die
Bilder gespannt.Freut mich, dass ihr so eine
erfolgreiche Woche hattet.

Auf was habt ihr die Dorsche gefangen? u. in welchen
Tiefen?

Mfg murgtäler noch 19 Tage bis LL


----------



## worker_one (16. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Na das sind doch gute Nachrichten!#6
Am Samstag geht los und ich kann mich jetzt schon gar nicht mehr auf meine Arbeit konzentrieren...|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## Mootz (16. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin Leute,
am 21.04 gehts mit fünf Kumpels nach Langeland zum Brandungsangeln auf alles was sich so in Wurfweite aufhält.
Werde dann mal für alle Brandungsangelinteressierten berichten.
Mal sehen was so geht.
Sonst waren wir immer auf Fehmarn, war aber die letzten Male nicht mehr sooo dolle.
Gruß an alle........


----------



## lobilein (17. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@murgtäler

also sehr gut gefangen mit orange/schwarzen Twistern und Jigköpfen mit 50 Gramm bei einer Tiefe von 8 bis 12 Meter.
Im Tieferen bis 49meter beim roten Turm DW54 und grüner Tonne mit gelben Pilker 80-120 Gramm und einem roten Twisterschwanz als Beifänger 60 cm überm Pilker auf einem 0/2er Mustad Haken ohne Bleikopf.

Das ging ab dort wie auf der Post#6


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo,

habe mal ne Frage........

war bislang immer in Spodsbjerg und in diesem zum ersten Mal in Bagenkop. Wir haben Haus und Boot von Torben Hansen. 

Bekomme ich von Torben auch ne Seekarte. 

Bei Emissionshaus.com konnte ich um Bagenkop herum keine Tiefen über 40 Meter finden und die eingezeichneten Tonnen oder Türme haben leider auch keine Nummern. 

In der Karten bei Emissionshaus sind viele Wracks rund um Bagenkop eingezeichnet. Lohnt es sich, die Wracks anzufahren. 

Danke für die Tips.

Mfg Michael


----------



## addy123 (17. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal ne Frage........
> 
> ...


 
Torben gibt Dir gern eine Seekarte und zeichnet Dir auch die aktuellen Fanggebiete ein.
Seine Gäste sollen ja wieder zu ihm kommen. 
1x täglich bei ihm vorbeischauen zahlt sich aus. 
Vorallem, höre darauf, wenn er oder seine Frau sagt, heute nicht rausfahren!!!!


----------



## jev33 (17. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hai.

Auch wir sind in der ersten Maiwoche auf Langeland. In den letzten 5 Jahren sind die Dorschbestände in dieser Jahreszeit deutlich geringer geworden, sodaß wir verstärkt auf Meerforelle gehen wollen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Fähren nach Langeland ?
Bis die Tage: Jens


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo, 

@addy

Danke Dir für die Auskunft. 

Klar dass man sich ständig nach dem Wetter erkundigt. Riskiert wird nichts. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (18. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Torben gibt Dir gern eine Seekarte und zeichnet Dir auch die aktuellen Fanggebiete ein.
> Seine Gäste sollen ja wieder zu ihm kommen.
> 1x täglich bei ihm vorbeischauen zahlt sich aus.
> Vorallem, höre darauf, wenn er oder seine Frau sagt, heute nicht rausfahren!!!!


 
 Hallo Addy,#h 
 klar gibts bei Torben eine Seekarte weil er natürlich
 auch abends seine Boote gerne wieder im Hafen sieht.
 Will man vom Hafen in Bagenkop raus wird man bei Übergabe
 der Seekarte von Torben, gleich auf die Untiefe auf der linken
 Seite aufmerksam gemacht u. wie Addy schon sagte immer
 nach dem Wetter fragen.

 Lobilein danke noch für deine Info über die Gufi und Tiefen.
 weiß jemand ob die Horni schon da sind?

 Mfg Murgtäler noch 17 Tage bis LL


----------



## murgtäler (20. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo alle LL fahrer,
 was gibt es neues zu berichten was wird gefangen Dorsch, 
 Hornhecht usw.
 haben die Seeringelwürmer schon gelaicht?
 was haben die Dorsche im Magen Hering, Krabe Ringler?
 viele Fragen vieleicht kann sie einer von euch beantworten.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (20. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Sooo morgen gehts los nach Spodsberg. 
Meld mich dann in einer Woche wieder, wie´s war!|wavey:


----------



## addy123 (20. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



worker_one schrieb:


> Sooo morgen gehts los nach Spodsberg.
> Meld mich dann in einer Woche wieder, wie´s war!|wavey:


 
Na da freuen wir uns auf Deinen Bericht!
Ab Samstag wird das Wetter, sprich der Wind auch wieder besser!
Gestern und heute waren Ausfahrten nicht möglich.

Habe gerade mit Torben gesprochen.
Wollte für die erste Juniwoche noch ein Boot bei ihm mieten, da ich mein Boot evtl. verkaufen will.
Leider alle Boote vermietet.:c


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo addy!
Ja es scheint als ob die Insel voll wird! Auch ich hatte Probleme mit dem Boot in Spodsbjerg.  Mußte die 1. Woche ein größeres nehmen, da anderes nicht verfügbar! Schon im Februar gebucht!
Bin mal gespannt, ob auf dem Belt noch Platz ist! 

Hallo worker!
Wünsche viel Spaß und gut Fisch. Bericht zur Steigerung der Vorfreude wird erwartet!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## flitzkes (20. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo zusammen,

setzte mich morgen auch in Bewegung in Richtung Spodsbjerg. Vielleicht trifft man sich am Hafen. Bin an meiner Lucy zu erkennen - Hellwig V470 Marathon:vik: 

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Dirk zb (22. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo, die Fähren nach Langeland von Kiel aus, sind eingestellt.Du mußt über Fyn nach Langeland fahren ,über die neue Brücke.


----------



## Wahoo (24. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Langelandverrückte :q 

am 5 Mai sind wir 8 Bergheimer auch auf Langeland. Wir haben zwei Limboboote in Spodsbjerg gemietet und können es kaum noch erwarten wieder auf der Insel zu sein.
Ich hoffe mal das wir wieder Ententeichwetter haben und wir jeden Tag raus können :g 

Dann jibbet Fisch :q 

Also wenn ihr Auto´s mit BM - Kennzeichen seht sind wir das...... ansprechen kostet nix


----------



## addy123 (24. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Wahoo
Dann mal jetzt schon VIEL ERFOLG!!!:m


----------



## Wahoo (24. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

tja das hätteste uns besser nicht gewünscht, bleibt leider nix mehr für euch übrig :vik: 

Danke addy:g


----------



## murgtäler (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Wahoo,#h 
 sind zur seben Zeit oben, aber im Süden Bagenkob
 mit 4 Mann. 
 Alles was wir brauchen ist gutes Wetter den Rest
 machen wir schon wie letztes Jahr:vik: 

 Gruß murgtäler noch 10 Tage bis LL


----------



## Wahoo (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ja letztes Jahr war Knallerhaft........ wird wohl jedes Jahr besser.

Aber....... das Wetter muss stimmen


----------



## Blauhai (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo zusammen,

fahre am Samstag mit 2 Freunden nach Langeland.

Habe just heute morgen gehört, dass es eine Fähre geben soll, die kurz hinter der Grenze irgendwo vom dänischen Festland ablegen und nach Spodsbjerg fahren soll. Dadurch spart man sich die 2-3 Stunden über´s Festland.

Obwohl ich schon einige Male auf Langeland war, ist mir bisher nichts von einer solchen Fähre zu Ohren gekommen.

Ist da was dran oder nur eine Fehlinformation?

Vielleicht weiß ja einer von Euch mehr.

Im Voraus danke.

Gruß und Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## bobue (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Blauhai,

die Fähre dich kenne fährt von Fynshav ( liegt hinter der Grenze Flensburg Richtung Sonderborg ) nach Boijden auf Fünen.
Von da über Svendbord nach Spodsbjerg.

Gruß

Bobue


----------



## Profiopfer (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@blauhai

Deine Information über diese Fähre sind mir gänzlich neu!!!
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dies nicht stimmt!!
Ich glaube bei meinem Fahrstil bin ich sowieso schneller da^^

Bin übrigends zur selben Zeit oben ...wie du meinem Counter entnehmen kannst, bin ich auch am sa auf dem weg gen norden und dann osten!! Hab mein Haus in Hou...wo seid ihr denn stationiert??

Gruß

Profi


----------



## Blauhai (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@ bobue  kann sein, dass meine Quelle diese Fähre meint. Lasse mich überraschen, er fährt ja mit uns.

@ profiopfer wir haben ein Haus südlich von Spodsbjerg. Unser Boot, ein 70 PS Dampfer mit Steuerhaus in der Mitte, liegt in Spodsbjerg.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja zufällig mal im Hafen. Achte einfach auf 3 gutaussehende Herren mittleren Alters. ;-))


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Na da freuen wir uns auf Deinen Bericht!
> Ab Samstag wird das Wetter, sprich der Wind auch wieder besser!
> Gestern und heute waren Ausfahrten nicht möglich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Addy, hä? Boot verkaufen?? Das schöne aus der Gegend von Zwickau??:vik:

Was ist passiert? Nix Sportbootführerschein? 
Morgen, 26. 4., nachmittags, geht's ab nach Norwegen!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## addy123 (26. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Hallo Addy, hä? Boot verkaufen?? Das schöne aus der Gegend von Zwickau??:vik:
> 
> Was ist passiert? Nix Sportbootführerschein?
> Morgen, 26. 4., nachmittags, geht's ab nach Norwegen!
> ...


 
Ja, unser DLRG bietet seit 2 Jahren den See-Führerschein nicht an.:c 
Deshalb darf ich auf der deutschen Ost- oder Nordsee nicht fahren...

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und Erfolg in Norge!:vik: 

Viele Grüße an Deine Familie!


----------



## Profiopfer (26. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin Moin 

@blauhai >> Mal schauen ob wir uns denn ma sehn...bei mir müsstet ihr nur auf ein HH Kennzeichen und einem schlanken jungen Typen achten^^.....Mit dem Auto werde ich aber leider nicht so oft kommen, da das Auto nichtmir sondern wie schon erwähnt meinem VAter gehört und er Ihn auch deswegen nutzen wird... Werde dann wohl mit einem Fahrrad kommen^^ Wird dann ma wieder ne kleine Tortur...aber was man nich alles für seinen Körper tut^^ Strampeln für die Beine und Angeln für den Bauch und die Arme^^

@addy >> Den Bootsführerschein See kann man nicht nur beim DLRG machen...da wird es doch so den einen oder anderen Veranstalter geben oder irre ich mich??

Gruß Profi


----------



## murgtäler (26. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Ja, unser DLRG bietet seit 2 Jahren den See-Führerschein nicht an.:c
> Deshalb darf ich auf der deutschen Ost- oder Nordsee nicht fahren...
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und Erfolg in Norge!:vik:
> ...


 
 Hallo Addy,
 du willst doch nicht wirklich dein tolles Boot verkauf|kopfkrat 
 ich habe noch die Bilder von letztem Jahr im Kopf als
 du dir den neuen Trailer gekauft hast.
 also es muß doch irgendwo so ein Seeführerschein zu
 machen sein. 
Addy Bootverkaufen wäre schade weil, mit so einem eigenen Boot ist man doch flexibel u. unabhangig.

 Mfg murgtäler noch 8 Tage bis LL


----------



## addy123 (26. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ja der Seeführerschein sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Da müsste ich nurmal auf eine Woche LL verzichten!#q |supergri 

Nein der Schein ist nicht der wahre Grund.
Es ist der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor. 
Ich kann es tatsächlich nur max. 2 Wochen im Jahr nutzen.
Dies wird wohl bis zu meiner Rente so weitergehen, so Gott will.
Der Aufwand es dann 2x im Jahr 2000km zu ziehen, ist einfach zu hoch für mich. 
Mann bedenke die Anstrengung, damit max 100 und in DK nur 80km/h zu fahren.

Ich habe das Boot mit allen erdenklichen Versicherungen versehen und bringe es nach der relativen kurzen Fahrzeit noch jedes Jahr in die Werkstatt, damit ja das nächste mal die Motoren wieder einwandfrei laufen usw.

Eine große Reinigung vor und nach jedem Wassereinsatz ist auch immer fällig!


DER AUFWAND IST MIR ZU GROSS!

Da miete ich mir lieber ein Boot vorort.

Diese Boot gehört einfach in Hände, wo es oft ins Wasser kommt!!!:m 
Und einfach nurmal Sonntags damit im Rhein oder der Lahn schippern ...
... da werde ich wahnsinnig ohne Angeln!!!!!!!!!!!!#q :c 


Sollte ich es natürlich nicht verkauft werden, dann geht es bald wieder nach LL für eine Woche, schließlich wird es ja gerade wieder inspiziert von der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens!:m |supergri


----------



## murgtäler (26. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Addy,#h 
 dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass du das tolle Boot gut verkauft
 bekommst ich habe es ja letztes Jahr gesehen
 u. kann nur sagen wer dieses Boot kauft ist ein 
 Glückspils weil es super gepflegt wird.
 Ja Addy bald ist es so weit Freitagnacht nächste
 Woche geht es los werde natürlich berichten wie
 es war grüße mir den Thüringer Grillmeister schade, dass
 wir dieses mal nicht zusammen auf LL sind.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murgtäler (27. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo#h 
 was gibt es neues von unserer schönen Insel !!
 was machen die Dorsche, Mefos, Hornhechte
 und natürlich Heringe gibt es Rückkehrer von
 der Insel die Berichten können.
 Noch eine Frage wie ist das Wetter - Wind zur Zeit
 auf Langeland.

 Mfg murgtäler noch 7 Tage bis LL


----------



## Profiopfer (27. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin Moin

Nur noch wenige Stunden und Langeland wird unsicher gemacht!! Vor allem leer^^
Na keine Angst ich lasse euch ein paar über....^^
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in ein paar stunden/Tagen!!^?

Gruß Profi


----------



## murgtäler (27. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Profiopfer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Nur noch wenige Stunden und Langeland wird unsicher gemacht!! Vor allem leer^^
> Na keine Angst ich lasse euch ein paar über....^^
> ...


 
 Hallo 
 viel Petri Heil und immer Wasser unterm Kiel
 und nichtvergessen zu berichten#6  
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (28. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Sooo Mädelz,
bin zurück aus Langeland.
Kurze Info:
Das Wetter war geil!:vik:
 Leider die Fänge nicht so prickelnd.
Die Dorsch sind satt aber die Platten haben hunger.

Durchschnittlich haben wir 10 maßige Dorsche mit 4 Personen am Tag gefangen. Und das dreifache an Untermaßigen.|uhoh:

So muss jetzt erstmal auspacken!#h


----------



## Mootz (28. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo, bin gerade wieder zu Hause abgekommen ganz kurz gesagt: Brandungsangeln ohne Brandung, aber ganz ordentliche Fänge, waren Do. und Fr. mit dem Boot draussen von Bagenkop aus Do. 15 Dorsche ca. 60-70 cm am Fr. dann 25 Dorsche (unser Mindestmaß: 50 cm) Wittlinge, Heringe, und zwei Platte.. 
alle ein schönes Angeln und Petri....


----------



## ralf 02 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Mootz,

musstest Du von Bagenkop weit rausfahren bzw. in welcher Tiefe standen die Dorsche, auf was bissen sie (Gummi / Pilker) ? 

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## addy123 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Worker_One und Mootz!
Glückwunsch zu den Ergebnissen!:m 
Klingt doch zufriedenstellend!
Würden uns über ein paar mehr Details und gar Bilder freuen!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Ja, unser DLRG bietet seit 2 Jahren den See-Führerschein nicht an.:c
> Deshalb darf ich auf der deutschen Ost- oder Nordsee nicht fahren...
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und Erfolg in Norge!:vik:
> ...


sach mal kannste fahren?wenn mit ja beantwortet weiter...
kannste mit kompass wenn ja weiter...
kanste seekarten lesen?wenn ja weiter...
kannste knoten?wenn ja dann anmelden zur prüfung und fertig.cu im belt


----------



## Mootz (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin,
von Bagenkop aus richtung Gulstav, wenn dann der Leuchtturm im Westen ganz zu sehen war haben wir gefischt. Am Do. in 9-12 m, am Fr. sehr gut in 14-15 m. Sehr empfehlenswert bei wenig Strömung rot-schwarzer Twister 35-50 Gr. bei mehr Strömung hatten wir mit Pilkern in rot und ebenfalls rot-schwarzen Twistern als Beifänger gut gefangen, wobei fast alle Fische auf die Beifänger bissen.
Habe leider nur gefilmt, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja einen schönen Drill reinzustellen
Gruß Mootz


----------



## addy123 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



esox02 schrieb:


> sach mal kannste fahren?wenn mit ja beantwortet weiter...
> kannste mit kompass wenn ja weiter...
> kanste seekarten lesen?wenn ja weiter...
> kannste knoten?wenn ja dann anmelden zur prüfung und fertig.cu im belt


 
Ich habe zwar schon Einige von Deinen Punkten beim Binnenführerschein gelernt, aber beim Thema Navigieren und Seezeichen, sollte ich wohl doch lieber mal auf die Schulbank ...|kopfkrat #6 



Mootz schrieb:


> Moin,
> von Bagenkop aus richtung Gulstav, wenn dann der Leuchtturm im Westen ganz zu sehen war haben wir gefischt. Am Do. in 9-12 m, am Fr. sehr gut in 14-15 m. Sehr empfehlenswert bei wenig Strömung rot-schwarzer Twister 35-50 Gr. bei mehr Strömung hatten wir mit Pilkern in rot und ebenfalls rot-schwarzen Twistern als Beifänger gut gefangen, wobei fast alle Fische auf die Beifänger bissen.
> Habe leider nur gefilmt, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja einen schönen Drill reinzustellen
> Gruß Mootz


 
... jaja, die gute alte Südspitze!!!:m #6


----------



## ralf 02 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi Mootz,

Danke für die Infos. Wie meinst Du, wenn der Leuchtturm im Westen ganz zu sehen war ? Von Bagenkop Richtung Süden bis Höhe Gulstavsklint, aber welcher Leuchtturm ist dann im Westen zu sehen oder meinst Du den von Keldsnor, der wäre aber dann  Richtung Nordosten ?
Hättest Du evtl. GPS - Koordinaten ?

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar schon Einige von Deinen Punkten beim Binnenführerschein gelernt, aber beim Thema Navigieren und Seezeichen, sollte ich wohl doch lieber mal auf die Schulbank ...|kopfkrat #6
> 
> 
> 
> ... jaja, die gute alte Südspitze!!!:m #6


seezeichen gehen navi ist mein lieblingsach gewesen und daher no probs.aber wenn du jemand kennst der den seeschein hat der kann dir das alles erklähren und irgendwann ist eh alles nur noch mit schein möglich habe es letztes jahr auf LL erlebt gut das ich nur 40 hp hatte sonst hätte ich probs gehabt.jetzt ist alles egal


----------



## Balzaa (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

mal ein kleiner (fast) live bericht.. mein vater und zwei kollegen sind gestern hoch gefahren.. ich konnt leider nich mit.. berichte dafür aber fleißig|supergri

gestern nachmittag hatte jeder 2-3 dorsche zwischen 50 und 80 cm..
vor spodsbjerg bei ca 7m wassertiefe auf schwarzen Twister mit rotem kopf und meerforellenbliker..

jedoch is das boot ins wasser lassen und rausholen in spodsbjerg ziemlich schwierig.. wegen zu großer wellen.. war gestern das absolute abenteuer und beim rausholen is es dann passiert.. wasser ins boot, der anhänger löst sich das boot rutscht zurück und läuft gut voll.. verlorengegangen is nix, aber alles stand unterwasser..

heute war keine ausfahrt möglich, da in spodsbjerg so hohe wellen waren das sie das boot nich reinbekommen hätten..
In Bagenkop war dafür hochbetrieb weil alle angler dort ihre boote zu wasser gelassen haben..

mal schaun was die nexten tage so bringen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

da hätte man aber auch oben nördlich in lohals slippen können.und auf der anderen seite von spodsbjerg gibts auch ne slippe aber da kannst du nur auf mefos ageln weil es nicht so tief ist.


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Wathose nicht erforderlich nach 30m ist es schon 10m tief.
> Gruß norgeguide



WO SOLL DIE STELLE DENN SEIN???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

MfG Plattfisch


----------



## murgtäler (30. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo an alle#h 
 danke für eure Berichte,
 dass sehr viel mit schwarzen Twister gefangen wird 
 könnte ein Zeichen sein, dass die Seeringelwürmer laichen
 ein festmahl für die Dorsche.
 Auf jeden fall es wir gefangen u. nur das ist wichtig#6  

 so noch bis Freitag warten u. dann gehts los nach LL
 vieleicht gibts noch ein paar schöne Berichte bis Freitag.

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## bobue (30. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Balzaa,
wo hat denn Dein Vater in Spodsbjerg geslippt ?

Gruß bobue


----------



## Didiman (30. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi alle! Möchte ein kleines bericht schreiben.
Wie gesagt, wollte ich auch nach LL für 1 Woche, aber  es ist nicht geklappt (wegen urlaub beim meinen kumpel, und zu zweit mit meinem Vater wolte ich nicht riskieren(aus gesundlichen grunden)
Nun sind wir  zu dritt am Samstag  um 3 Uhr nach DK gedüst :q
Um ca. 8 Uhr waren wir in Galsklint eingechekt, Klamoten raus, schlauchi aufgepumpt, gegessen und ca. gegen 12,00 zum Wasser:m Wetter war Super!!! Leichte Wellen undf Sonne pur:vik:  Fast alle tiefen abgefischt, und gebissen hat es ca nur  auf 20 m . Haben  wir 5 masige Dorsche gefangen, dann wolten wir zu Fredericia Hafen nach dem Herring schauen ( war unsere haptziel Hering zu fangen), und gleich hinter der neu Brüke müssen wir umkeren, weil unsere Swimmanzüge haben wir nicht angezogen(war viel zu heiss auf dem Land) und die Wellen hinter der Brükke wahren nich so freundlich. 
Dann gegen 17 uhr waren wir mit dem Boot im Hafen, die einheimliche  standen schon da (Hafen war offen) und kammen immer und immer noch welche dazu. Das hatt uns allen mut gegeben, das wir wie im letzten Jhar in in 1,5 stunden Kühlbox voll gemacht haben.
Und wir wahren sehr enteuscht, das nach 3 stunden war nur 3 Heringe im Box, die ich dank zufall gefangen habe.
Der Wind und Wellen waren wieder klein und freundlich, so das wir in 20 min gegen über Kämping wahren, und wollten dorshe fangen, aber hats nicht geklappt|kopfkrat  
Nächsten morgen waren wir um 7 schon auf dem wasser, und bis 10 uhr wieder 5 Dorsche gefangen und ab zu Land. Die Hüte mussen wir um 12 verlassen. Das haben wir gemacht.
Dann Schlauchi zerlegt, in Auto eingepackt und um 18,30 waren wir zu Hause.
PS. als wir Angelscheine in Angelladen  gekauft hätten, habe ich den gefragt wie ist es mit Hering? der sagt das Herrind ist schon da.... aber war nicht der fall
Na ja, haben wir trotzdem spass gehabt:m:m:m


----------



## Didiman (30. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hier noch paar fotos


----------



## Norgeguide (30. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> WO SOLL DIE STELLE DENN SEIN???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> MfG Plattfisch


Tja mein bester die Südspitze bei Downs Klint. Na gut vieleicht 8m aber man braucht da keine Wathose, is nu ma so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## Mootz (30. April 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ja der Leuchtturm von Keldsnor


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe gestern mit Torben Hansen telefoniert. Er meinte, dass in den letzten 14 Tagen sehr gutes Wetter war und das in nächster Zeit auch so bleiben soll. Natürlich ist mal der eine oder andere Tag dabei, wo Windmäßig stärker zugeht. 

Die Dorsche stehen im Moment eher im tieferen Wasser. Wassertemperatur beträgt 14 Grad. Zu Vergleich..... im letzten Jahr um die selbe Zeit hatte das Wasser gerade mal 7 Grad. 

Jetzt noch ne Frage. Fahre ja nun ende nächster Woche endlich nach Langeland/Bagenkop. 

Auf den Seekarten bei Emissionshaus.com oder sind rund um die Südspitze Langelands einige Wracks eingezeichnet. Hat jemand Erfahrung zum Thema Wrackangeln in Bagenkop. Lassend die sich gut finden...... denn ich denke, dass die Koordinaten ja meist nicht so genau sind. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Michael,
 dann sind wir ja zur selben Zeit oben
 fahren am Freitagnacht los sind halt aus dem
 Schwarzwald 1100 km.
 Haben bei Torben das Haus Th4 gebucht vieleicht
 sieht man sich ja mal abends auf ein Bierchen.
 jetzt muß nur das Wetter so bleiben#6 

 Mfg murgtäler noch 48 Std bis LL


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo murgtäler!
Wünsche Euch Petri heil und wenig Wind.
Vielleicht schreibt mal jemand ein paar profunde Infos!
Tiefe? Welche Köder? Zeit? 
Habe immer den Eindruck, daß ja niemend was verraten will!#d 
Bin mal gespannt auf Juni!
Viel Spaß da oben!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## addy123 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Murgtäler
Auch von mir schonmal viel Erfolg!#6 
Und lass noch ein paar für uns übrig!!!!!

Kannst Dich nach LL mal bei mir tel. melden!?


----------



## Balzaa (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@bobue
hab grad nochma nachgefragt.. sie slippen in bukemose (oder so).. auf jeden fall net weit weg von ihrem Ferienhaus beim marten..

@all
Heute war Ententeich und Sonnenschein pur..
Fänge sind sehr gut.. jeder so 25-30 gute Dorsche (50-70cm)..
allerdings net weit drausen.. alles so in 6-7m Wassertiefe..
Köder schein relativ egal zu sein.. haben auf wobbler, blinker und twister gefangen..

Der Vermieter meinte das andere eher über kleine dorsche klagen und das im tiefen..


----------



## Michael Horn (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo,

@murgtäler

wir fahren erst am Freitag 11. Mai los. Also eine Woche nach Euch.

Also lass noch ein paar Fische für uns übrig.

Gruß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo an alle|wavey: 
 hat jemand eine Ahnung wie im Moment die
 Wind verhältnisse sind auf Langeland
 das Wetter für nächste Woche sieht nach Regen aus 
 aber wie ist es mit Sturm????????:c 

 Mfg murgtäler noch 36 Stunden bis LL


----------



## Wahoo (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ab Montag wird es windig und kalt........ |uhoh: 
Also zwei Tage entspanntes angeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo an alle|wavey:
> hat jemand eine Ahnung wie im Moment die
> Wind verhältnisse sind auf Langeland
> das Wetter für nächste Woche sieht nach Regen aus
> ...


auf der insel findest du immer eine windstille ecke.


----------



## addy123 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Murgtäler
... finde das Wetter sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus?!

Sa Nachmittag gleich raus, wenn Du das Boot hast, bereite die Angeln schon zu Hause vor!
Mo u. Di bissl Regen, nach der jetzigen Wetterlage Wind dann 3-4 Bft.

http://wetter.rtl.de/europa/uebersicht.php?id=06120


----------



## murgtäler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo an alle,
 danke für die Auskunft, dann werde ich meinem Sohnemann
 sagen er soll die Tabletten für Seegang nicht vergessen,
 obwohl letztes Jahr hat er auch die Fische gefüttert :v 
 u.promt hatte mein Vater eine Meerforelle gefangen :q 
 Addy klar rufe ich dich an wenn wir zurück sind.
 melde mich erst morgen ab vieleicht gibt es ja noch 
 etwas neues von der Insel.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo murgtäler, 

schließe mich der Meinung von Addy an. 

So schlecht sieht doch die Vorhersage gar nicht aus. Ein bisschen Regen stört doch nicht. Hauptsache der Wind ist nicht zu stark. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wahoo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

So die letzten 13 Stunden sind angebrochen............

Gleich noch die Auto´s laden und dann geht es diese Nacht los. Ist einer um 10 Uhr an der Fähre?

Wir haben BM - Kennzeichen, also an alle die auch da sind

Wir machen den Teich leer :vik:


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo, 

wünsche allen, die nächste Woche ihr Unwesen auf Langeland treiben, viele Fische und wenig Wind. 

Aber bitte noch ein paar drinnen lassen, denn ich komme die Woche danach hoch. 

GRuß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

hallo an alle,
 melde mich für eine Woche ab.
 Langeland wir kommen nur noch 1100 km
 u. die Dorsche gehen schlechten Zeiten
 entgegen also bis bald:vik: 

 mfg murgtäler


----------



## Profiopfer (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin moin,

Bin grade aus LL zurück...musste sagen, dass die gebiete um die Nordspitze von Langeland eigentlich so gut wie leergefischt waren...hatten erst richtig erfolg, als wir bei der Störebelt Brücke gewesen sind...am besten waren die Fänge dann in den Abendstunden auf gelbe twister mit roten Beifängerm!!

Doch leider haben zwei unerwartet riesige dorsche 2 meiner schoenen Vorfächer geradezuabgerissen....doch sonst alles in allem waren es 7 schöne Tage mit sonnenschein ..doch an drei Tagen war die 20km lange fahrt zur brücke aufgrund zu hoher wellen und zu viel wind nicht möglich..da musste man es halt vor der tür probieren!!!!Bisher ohne erfolg!!

Wünsch euch noch viel Errfolg da oben...auf das ihr besser dort wegkommt!!^^
Naja meine ausbeute von 2 Tagen gutem Fischen sind leider nur 50 Maßige Dorsche und 2 Riesen!!

Gruß aus HH...Back von LL

Profi


----------



## addy123 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Profiopfer
Hallo und willkommen zurück!
Wenigstens hattet Ihr etwas Erfolg!#6 
Hast Du denn auch Bilder für uns!

Ich stecke meine Erwartungen für Anfang Juni mal nicht so hoch!!!#d


----------



## Profiopfer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@addy#h >>Probier einfach mit gelben twistern mit rotem Bleikopf und ein paar Heringsvorfächer mit roten und gelben Federn und einem Gummikörper!!!...Damit dürftest du in den Abendstunden deine Rute krumm kriegen!!!...Am besten da Angeln, wo Krebs und Miesmuschel net weit sind!!^^>>>>Hab ne kleine Mageninspektion gemacht!!^^
Die Fische bissen am besten auf das schöne Gummi...das Gummi war danach immer schön lädiert!!.....ach ja und nimm ein paar mehr twister und vorfächer...wenn du pech hast reissen die riesen die dinger ab!!^^

Naja, wenn du einzelfotos meinst...nein die hab ich net...aber wenn du ein gruppenfoto sehen willst musst du noch ein weilchen warten..denn die is bei meiner mum auf der cam!!^^ #q 

Hab grad ma den spritverbrauch für die 7 Tage ausgerechnet und da kamen etwa 80 l Sprit zusammen!! Ganz schoen viel in relation zu den fischen!!^^ Naja ich hab wenigstens meinen Spass gehabt!!:vik: 

Gruß

Profi


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Profiopfer
Habt Ihr den Heringe gefangen?

Den Sprit darf man halt nicht rechnen. Ist ein Hobby, und das kostet nun mal Geld!:m


----------



## Profiopfer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@ addy#h 

Naja Heringe sind wohl übertrieben!!^^:q Ich habe in der ganzen woche da oben einen einzigen kleinen hering an den kiemen geangelt...also eher ein glückstreffer!!!|uhoh: ...Weiss allerdings nicht, wie es in Spodsbjerg aussieht#c ...denn wie gesagt war ich in Hou..also im Norden der Insel mit Bootsstützpunkt LOhals!!:q 

Mit Hering da oben siehts wuerde ich sagen schlecht aus|evil: ...da kommen wa glaube ich ein wenig spät mit!!...Wenn du glück hast, kannst du mit einem Makrelenvorfach schon ein paar >Makrelen< ergattern...wobei diese eigentlich erst gegen ende juli anfang august kommen!!.;+ .Viellciht zeigt die globale Erwärmung ja ihre guten seiten und gönnen dir ein paar schöne fette dinger!!|rolleyes 

Hab im letzten jahr August schön fette Dinger in Skagen (Nordspitze Dänemarks) von der Mole aus etliche Prachtviecher aus dem Wasser gezogen!!:q Alle über 50 cm!!^^|bla: 

Gruß 

Profi

PS.: Tja da hast du wohl ein bischen recht mit dem Sprit!!^^ Aber auch der muss von einem Azubi bezahlt werden!! Hatte leider ein Spritfressendes Böötchen!!Hab leider nur noch ein Boot von Ole Dehn bekommen...da darf man halt nich mehr so viel verlangen!!^^ Das nächste mal bestelle ich ein Boot von Baeltferie in Stoense Udflytteren!! Die sind sparsamer und besser ausgestattet!!^^


----------



## gerd4811 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Profiopfer
Gratuliere zu deinen Erfolgen. Du wolltest doch zur Tonne 40 (wie Daene beschrieben hat). Seine Beschreibung kann leider nicht stimmen, da Tonne 40 (gerade Zahl,eine rote sein muß).
Ich fahre am 23.06.07 nach Lohals und hätte gerne diese Stelle beangelt. Leider meldet sich Daene nicht mehr. Anwortet auch auf meine Email nicht. Solltest du näheres wissen, schreibe mir bitte. Wo haben denn die großen Dorsche an der Brücke gebissen? Bei welcher Tiefe?

Bis bald 
gerd4811


----------



## Profiopfer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin Moin gerd!!

Joa die die Tonnen 39 und 40 kannst du vergessen!! Die sind zwar mit fischen gesäät....nachteil nur, das sich dort die tümmler aufhalten und dir alle fische wegklauen!!! Also nichts zu holen da!!! Am besten zur Brücke düsen!!! Der linke große Hauptpfeiler bietet in den Abendstunden den besten ort für gute dorsche!! Und zwar mit wie oben schon beschriebenen Ködern!!
Morgens kann ich nicht so viel sagen bin Langschläfer^^ Fische ehrlich gesagt abends lieber..ist wärmer und man kann vorher noch so das eine und das andere erledigen!! Ach ja und die tiefe ist relativ egal aber die liegen so 15- 40 m tiefe!! Am pfeiler geht es bis zu 5 m hoch!! An der Kante von flach zu tief solltest du die besten fänge erwarten!!

Gruß

Profi

PS.: Falls du einen Superdorsch mit 2 gelben twistern im maul finden!! Wuerdest du mir bitte die Köder zuschicken!! Mir hat doch glatt ein superdorsch ein vorfach abgerissen!! Mitten im Drill und an der oberfläche rumms war die schnur durch!!


----------



## Profiopfer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hier wie verspochen die Fischbilder von LL im April/Mai '07!!! Will euch ja nicht länger auf die Folter spannen!!|rolleyes 

Gruß

Profi


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Na so ne Tagesstrecke ist ja wohl mal richtig gut!!!#6 :vik: 

Petri Heil!!!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

schöne teile .bin ja pfingsten ooooben


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



esox02 schrieb:


> schöne teile .bin ja pfingsten ooooben


 
Esox, vergreif Dich bloß nicht an meinen Fischen!!!
Die paar, die Profiopfer jetzt noch übrig gelassen hat, sind für mich bestimmt!!!|krach: 
















:vik: #6 :m  |supergri


----------



## Profiopfer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ach ja leute die scholle hat nicht mal ganz in die größte Bratpfanne gepasst!!^^ Mussten sie halbieren^^

Die haben wir  von der Pfeilerinsel bei der Brücke  geangelt!!!

Gruß Profi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



addy123 schrieb:


> Esox, vergreif Dich bloß nicht an meinen Fischen!!!
> Die paar, die Profiopfer jetzt noch übrig gelassen hat, sind für mich bestimmt!!!|krach:
> 
> 
> ...


                     du weißt doch:  WER ZU SPÄT KOMMT DEN BESTRAFT DAS LEBEN!!!! :vik:


----------



## murgtäler (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo alle zusammen,
 bin gerade aus LL zurück#d hier mein Kurzbericht.
 Samstag Ententeich keine Trift nur kleine Dorsche.
 Sonntag in die tiefe Fahrinne ca 15 Dorsche 
 Ab Montag von Bagenkop kein rauskommen mehr#q
 Windstärke 7- 8+.u, dieses bis Mittwoch
 Vom Strand die Hornhechte geärgert was soll man 
 sonst machen bei diesem Sau -Wetter.
 Donnerstag Windstärke 5 Schwimmweste an und raus
 ca.2 Stunden geangelt, dann kam der Wind so schnell
 konnte man nicht schauen im nu hatten wir wieder 
Stärke 7:v war wirklich heftig bis das Boot wieder 
im Hafen lag dabei waren wir nicht weit vom Hafen entfernt.

So die Woche scheint gelaufen :r
Laut Torben war auch für
Freitag Windstärke 7 vorausgesagt.

Freitag um 4 Uhr aufgestanden Wind heftig  also zurück
in die Koje. 
6 Uhr kein Wind alle schnell raus aus den Federn kein Frühstück
ab nach Bagenkop und das Boot beladen bis ca 16 Uhr 
die Dorsche gesucht und auch gefunden immer
wieder schöne große Dorsche gefangen am Ende war die 
Wanne gefüllt wenigstens ein paar Filet für nach Hause.
Man war das eine Woche wenn wir uns vorstellen, wir 
hätten jeden Tag so angeln können wie am letzten Tag
wäre es wieder eine super Woche auf LL gewesen#q
aber so wurde der Frust ab Montag immer größer.
Da fährt man 1100 Km zum angeln un dann #c
Aber es soll uns nicht abhalten für nächstes Jahr wieder
Pläne zu schmieden..
Soviel mal fürs erste

Mfg murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Willkommen zurück!
Ja, windmässig habt Ihr leider die A....karte gezogen!#q
Freitag konnte wenigstens ein bissl im Froster landen!

Ein Gutes hat die Sache aber gehabt: Mehr Fisch für UNS!!!:vik:

Des Einen Leid, des anderen Freud...




Bin mal gespannt, wie der Wind in knapp 3 Wochen ist?|kopfkrat
Regen nicht so schlimm, aber wie schon tausend mal gesagt, der Wind ...:v


----------



## Wahoo (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

auch wir sind wieder zurück. Kann die Schilderung von murtäler nur bestätigen. War ne fiese Woche bis auf dem letzten Tag.
4 Dorsche um 80 cm waren dabei. Paar große Fische gingen leider verloren. Na ja im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser.

Und noch was...... #q 

Im Filetierraum in Spodsbjerg waren wieder die Fischschänder unterwegs. Dorsche in Rotaugengröße wurden zerschnibbelt. 

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen #d


----------



## Ines (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Moin, ihr Langeland-Rückkehrer,

schade, dass ihr so viel Pech mit dem Wetter hattet. 
Da habe ich im Nachhinein ja noch Glück gehabt, dass ich dieses Jahr doch nicht gefahren bin. 
Hoffentlich war's trotzdem schön auf der Insel.
Und im nächsten Jahr (hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter) will ich auch wieder dabeisein.:vik:

Grüße!|wavey:
 Ines


----------



## goeddoek (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Möööönsch Jungs - das tut mir wirklich leid für Euch. Da freut man sich auf seinen Urlaub und dann macht einem das Wetter 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung :c 

Aber Kopf hoch :vik:  Das war nur das Training - nach dem Angeln ist vor dem Angeln :m :vik:


----------



## Carly (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

hallo na dann hoffe ich das wir bessere wetterbedingungen haben !!:kAbfahrt 19.05.2007 5:00 Uhr Ziel Bagenkop#h

kann mir den jemand hier vieleicht ein paar nette Stellen(Kordinaten) berichten ,habe dort noch keine Erfahrung !!
gibt es eine Seekarte im Ort zukaufen ??#c
Gruß carly


----------



## addy123 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Carly schrieb:


> hallo na dann hoffe ich das wir bessere wetterbedingungen haben !!:kAbfahrt 19.05.2007 5:00 Uhr Ziel Bagenkop#h
> 
> kann mir den jemand hier vieleicht ein paar nette Stellen(Kordinaten) berichten ,habe dort noch keine Erfahrung !!
> gibt es eine Seekarte im Ort zukaufen ??#c
> Gruß carly


 
Der Boots-/Hausvermieter vor Ort wird Dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Seekarte in DIN-A4 gibts meistens gratis!?

Orientiere Dich als Neuling nach den anderen Booten. Fängige Tiefen ab 6m.



Vorsicht, Hafenausfahrt links, Ende der ersten Bucht!!!
Fahr da nicht zu nah dran!!! Große Steine im Wasser!|evil:
Halte da mind. 200m Abstand vom Ufer!!! ... sonst:c

PS: Willkommen an Bo(A)rd!!!


----------



## Carly (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy
danke für deine schnelle Antwort
6m ???????? ich wollte hier auf ca.30m  fischen !!!wenn Möglich
. Vermieter Torben Hansen 
was ist eigendlich mit Ausfahrt Hafen rechts 
Gruß carly


----------



## Sauerland (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi Wahoo, 

genau das ist das Problem, nicht nur vorige Woche sondern schon , ach ich will es nicht immer wieder kommentieren ......... 
Die Filiermesser sind meistens grösser als die Fische.

Das Schlimme dabei ist, dass zur Zeit grosse Fische im südlichen Bereich Langelands unterwegs sind , habe selbst Anfang Mai fast ausschliesslich 4 - 6 Kilodorsche gefangen.

Ich frage mich immer wieder was ein sogenannter ,Hochseeangler' beim Abschlagen von Fischen der Grösse unter 50 cm empfindet?

Wie gesagt, grosse Fische sind da, anglerisches Talent ist gefragt dann klappt es auch. 


Leider sind fast ausschliesslich nur noch ,Kühltruhenfüller' vor Ort.

Was ist aus unserem Traumhobby ,Hochseeangeln' nur geworden?

Ein trauriger Angler.

PS: ich empfehle jedem Forumsteilnehmer die Greenpease-Homepage um sich aktuell über die Dorschbestände der Nord-u.Ostsee zu informieren.


----------



## bobue (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Da isser wieder, unser Sauerländer. Ohne Profil, da ich  nicht sehen kann wer sich hinter dem Sauerländer verbirgt. ( Oder habe ich da was übersehen ? ) Da der Sauerländer nur die 4 - 6 Kilo Fische fängt, kann er bestimmt den anderen Kollegen hier im Forum mitteilen wie er angelt. Hoffe nicht das er damit Probleme hat.
Gruß bobue


----------



## Sauerland (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi Bobue,
auch ich könnte sagen ,da ist er wieder'.
Ich erkenn nicht so genau was Du eigentlich von mir willst noch kann ich nicht erkennen welchen Standpunkt Du einnimmst.

Bist Du für oder gegen das Abschlagen der Babydorsche, bist Du ein Kühltruhenangler oder wie es so schön heisst ein Sportangler der die heroe Fähigkeit des C&R lebt.

Wenn Du schon so vertrauensvoll von ,unserem' Sauerländer sprichst musst Du ja sicherlich auch eine Lobby haben, eventuell die der Babydorschfänger?

Ich will Dir das nicht unterstellen, diskutiere mit mir und den anderen Forumsteilnehmern klar und offen.

Ich kann aus Deinem Profil auch nicht den Dr. oder sonstiges erkennen, ist mir auch egal.

Wenn Du etwas konstruktives zu sagen hast dann mach es, verschon mich und andere aber mit verbalem blabla.

Zur Zeit ist es am Langelandbelt so wie ich es beschrieben habe, nebenbei bemerkt ich lebe dort schon seit Jahren, welche Erfahrung bringst Du eigentlich hier bei, 1 Woche Urlaub???
 im Jahr???

Verschon mich und andere bitte mit Deinem seichten Gelaber, bin aber gerne bereit mit Dir über  das Thema ernsthaft zu diskutieren. 


Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## andre23 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

....ma ganz ruhig jung´s....und immer schön sachlich...


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Carly schrieb:


> Hallo Addy
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort
> 6m ???????? ich wollte hier auf ca.30m fischen !!!wenn Möglich
> . Vermieter Torben Hansen
> ...


 
Nach rechts Richtung Ristinge, habe ich bisher nicht viel fangen können, eher mehr Kraut. Soll aber besonders gut für Hornis, Mefos und Platten geeignet sein!?
Das Wetter und die Windlage sind bestimmt ausschlaggebend!
Torben Hansen ist einer der ganz Hilfsbereiten!!! Hör auf ihn, gibt meistens die richtigen Tipps!
30m ???#d willst Du in der Hauptsache viel Babydorsche fangen, massenweise Sprit vergasen und Wellenreiten???

Fang bei 6m an!!!#6 Max. 15m. 

Hier noch ein kleiner Wetterlink für Dich:
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=5935

... und noch Einer:
http://wetter.rtl.de/europa/uebersicht.php?id=06120




andre23 schrieb:


> ....ma ganz ruhig jung´s....und immer schön sachlich...


 
... GENAU!!!:m
Macht den schönen Thread nicht kaputt!!!#d
Ich nehme die Dorsche ab 50cm mit, Breite meiner Fischkiste. An den Babys ist Nichts dran und die sollen eine Chance zum Wachsen haben!#6


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Andre23
Kopenhagen?
Wie sieht es da mit der Angelei auf See aus???
... um mal bissl abzuschweifen... :q


----------



## murgtäler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Charly, Addy,
 ich kann Addy nur unterstützen verfahre keinen
 Sprit für eine Fahrt ins Tiefe die Dorsche stehen alle
 zwischen 8 - 9 m Bagenkop Hafen raus links erster
 Versuch 3 Windrad je nach trift wenn nichts geht, bis vor
 zur spizte letztes windrad nach hinten versetzt.
 da stehen die Dorsche u. keine kleinen.
 Es gibt nur ein Problem der Berufsfischer weis auch 
 wo die Dorsche stehen u. macht in regelmäßigen abständen.
 die Küste vor Bagenkop dicht,:c dann dauert es immer ein
 paar Tage bis die Dorsche wieder da sind.

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo addy/hallo murgtäler!

Fahre heuer das 4.Mal nach Langeland; war aber schon öfters drumrum zu gange !(Siehe Tarranaga Homepage)
Einmal August und 2 Mal September (halt Familienurlaub)!
Einmal Bagenkop und 2 mal Spodsbjerg! Wir haben unsere Fische immer tiefer gefangen. Auf 8 - 15 m nur absolute Selbstmörder oder gar nichts! 20-40 m waren in diesen Zeiten notwendig.
Deshalb überrascht mich die Aussage auf 10 m querab Bagenkop!
Wir hatten seinerzeit rechts so gut wie nie was und links ein paar Zufallsfänge und sind deshalb meist um Gulstaf rum rüber zu den Tonnen, wo auch Erfolg sich einstellte.
Die letzten Septemberurlaube in Spodsbjerg brachten auch nur ab 20 m Erfolg! Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, daß Ihr im Frühling oder Spätherbst da zugange wart? 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich das jetzt im Juni entwickelt? Würde natürlich lieber Flachwasserdorsche fangen, da die doch ordentlich Gerangel machen!
Wünsche carly und Euch natürlich viel Petry und bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Berichte! Vor allem wenig Wind!!
Gruß
Tom#h


----------



## Carly (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Tom/murgtäler und andere
nun habe ich ja doch von Euch einige Meinungen erfahren können , daß dritte Windrad ?? liegt das an der Südspitze vorbei ???????
also Richtung Leuchturm ?? naja ich hoffe nur wir können überhaupt raus fahren !!ansonsten sind wir auch keine Babydorschangler , Kistenfüller , unter 45cm oder wie auch sonst
wir wollen uns hauptsächlich einen super tollen Urlaub machen
auch ohne volle Kiste
(wir sind :Beurlaubte von unserer Familie d.h. nur Männers unter sich )
gruß an alle die da bleiben und die mitkommen


----------



## andre23 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@addy123: læuft eigentlich recht super im moment....wenn der horni nicht da wære|uhoh:....angel im moment nur auf platte und aal....allerdings mit sehr guten erfolgen...dorsch ist sogar von land mit pilker klasse im moment(gute grøssen)...aber nur abends und bei wind aus nw/n....hering und sogar gute seelachse kommen auch raus....will am do./sa. mal mit einem freund mit dem boot raus mal schauen....vom kutter ist es sehr durchwachsen...kommt mir so vor als wenn die am fisch vorbeifahren|kopfkrat....man muss die stellen/bedingungen halt kennen.....

mvh andré


----------



## murgtäler (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



Carly schrieb:


> Hallo Tom/murgtäler und andere
> nun habe ich ja doch von Euch einige Meinungen erfahren können , daß dritte Windrad ?? liegt das an der Südspitze vorbei ???????
> also Richtung Leuchturm ?? naja ich hoffe nur wir können überhaupt raus fahren !!ansonsten sind wir auch keine Babydorschangler , Kistenfüller , unter 45cm oder wie auch sonst
> wir wollen uns hauptsächlich einen super tollen Urlaub machen
> ...


 
Hallo Carly,#h
das dritte Windrad sieht man sehr gut, das Windrad wo ich 
meine liegt etwas versetzt nach hinten u. ist das Letzte Windrad auf dieser Seite.Den  Leuchtturm sieht man nicht nur das Steilufer, wenn du dieses Windrad siehst,
bist du genau richtig dort stehen die großen Dorsche.
also viel Erfolg und etwas ruhigere See wie letzte Woche.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Captain Hook (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo an alle LL-Fahrer.
Mein Bericht kommt leider spät,weil Probleme mit dem Internet.
Wir waren ende April für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg.Boot hatten wir von IBI,Haus von Manfred Wolf.War alles super organisiert.
Das Wetter war auch prima,kaum Wind aber eine ordentliche Drift.Wir sind vom Hafen links raus gefahren richtung Grüne Tonne,haben dort nur kleine Dorschle gefangen ,alle wieder ins Wasser und sind dann rechts gefahren ,Rote Tonne 55,dort haben wir schöne rote Tangdorsche gefangen,50-70cm,10-15mtiefe,aber vorsicht Hängergefahr,habe am Pilger den Drilling entfernt,weil Bisse nur auf Beifänger.Abends gegen 17Uhr haben wir uns in Ufernähe bei ca.6.50m tiefe festgelegt und haben mit Watwurm auf Platte geangelt.War absolut super.In zwei Stunden hatten wir zu dritt 25 schöne Platte,meisstens Flundern aber auch Scholle Glattbutt und Kliesche. So ging es die ganze Woche.Ich hoffe ich konnt euch ein bisschen helfen und wünsche allen gutes Wetter und klasse Fänge.
Gruß Captain Hook


----------



## Blauhai (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie man völlig unterschiedliche Erfahrungen zur selben Zeit machen kann.

Wir waren zu dritt vom 28.04. bis 05.05. auf Langeland und sind von Spodsbjerg aus rausgefahren.

Entgegen den anderen hier veröffentlichten Fangberichten, haben wir im Flachwasser so gut wie keine Dorsche gefangen. Erst als wir in den Löchern und Rinnen zwischen 37 m und 52 m gefischt haben, ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Gute Dorsche bis 15 Pfd. bissen regelmäßig. Wie gesagt, im Flacheren kaum Dorsche.

Ich denke, man muss es halt ausprobieren und die Fische suchen. Verlässliche Allgemeinregeln aufzustellen ist sehr gewagt.

Mal sehen, wie es im Juli wird, dann haue ich mich wieder hoch auf unsere Insel.

Wünsche allen viel Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

habe im früjahr die dorsche immer flach gefangen und sommer-herbst tiefer.nur wenn es schweine kalt war dann tiefer.cu auf LL vom 21-27.5.07


----------



## Profiopfer (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

hi all|wavey:

@blauhai

oh man du hast es gut..schon im juli wieder hoch!!^^#6
Ich hab leider kein eigenes auto#t....muss warten bis sich wieder ne mitfahrgelegenheit bietet^^|bla:

Wann planst du denn da hoch zu duesen??;+


Gruß

Profi


----------



## Carly (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo 
ich will hier ja keinen ärgern ,aber morgenfrüh um 04:30 ist Abfahrt eine Woche LL 7 Tage
bis dahin Gruß!!!!!!!!! carly


----------



## Profiopfer (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Verdammt...und ich muss noch ne woche arbeiten bevor ich urlaub hab^^

Naja wünsche dir viel Spass da oben!! Immer gut fish und wenig wind^^

Gruß

Profi


----------



## Blauhai (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@ Profiopfer

fahre am 15.07.. Ist aber Familienurlaub mit 3 Kindern. Haben also leider keinen Platz mehr im Wagen. Sorry, hätte dich sonst mitnehmen können.

Diesmal geht´s aber an die Westküste, nach Bagenkop. Habe da auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß "Blauhai"


----------



## Profiopfer (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@blauhai

Verdammt....hätt sonst so schoen passen koennen!!!
Leider!! Die Zeit hätte gepasst^^

Naja denn wünsche ich dir einen erholsamen urlaub dort oben und immer gut fisch gepaart mit wenig wind!!

Griß

Profi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

in 48 std.schlagen wir in spodsbjerg auf.cu in LL


----------



## akira (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

War grade letzte Woche auf Langeland.. 
Samstag angekommen gleich die Angeln ausgepackt und an Strand. Leider nichts gewesen also zur Dämmerung nochmal nach Bagenkop an die Mole.. Ergebnis waren 4 gute Dorsche und eine Platte. Sogar ein 50er dabei gewesen.. Seit vielen Jahren mal wieder so einen vom Ufer gefangen. Da die Boote leider alle ausgebucht waren haben wir für Sonntag gleich ne Kuttertour von Spodsbjerg gebucht. Leider hatten wir so viel Drift das die Pilker sich kaum aufm Boden gehalten haben und der große Fang auf sich warten ließ.. Wenigstens haben mein Vater und ich 2 Klieschen gerisssen .
Montag und dienstag sind wir wieder abends nach Bagenkop wieder an die Mole und auch wieder gute Dorsche gefangen. Leider blieben im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr die Platten dort bis auf ein paar einzelne aus. Mittwoch mit Kapitän Paul und seiner Long Fortis nochmal rausgefahren und Super Dorsch gefangen.. Wirklich ein toller Kapitän. Bei den ersten driften eher weniger aber ca nach 1 1/2 Stunden gings richtig los.. Klitsch nass vom Megaschauer aber glücklich zurück konnten wir 36 wirklich schöne Leos zählen.. die beiden größten hatten 65 und 69cm und beide 3,5Kg.. Wir haben ausschließlich Schwarz rote Pilker in 60-80gr. verwendet und das war das fängigste auf dem Boot.
Donnerstag und freitag wieder abends nach Bagenkop und auch da wieder gute Dorsche bis 50cm gefangen.. Samstag haben wir dann eher ruhig gemacht und sind abends nur kurz nach Ristinge an den Strand wo wir außer 3 guten Bissen nichts verwerten konnten. Soviel zu meiner Woche.. Samstag kommen mein Vater und ein Freund von mir wieder.. mal gucken was die dann noch so zu berichten haben. Für mich war es eine tolle aber leider zu kurze Woche 

Für nächstes Jahr steht aber fest Haus mit Boot!


----------



## addy123 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@akira

PETRI HEIL kann ich da nur sagen!!!#6
Da habt Ihr ja das Beste aus der Woche gemacht!|supergri
... und dann noch so schöne Fänge vom Strand aus!

KLASSE:vik:


----------



## addy123 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@akira
Zwei Fragen noch:
1: Was kostet so eine Kuttertour? Wie findet man den Kapitän Paul?
2: Wie weit draußen habt Ihr den von der Mole geangelt und was für Köder?


----------



## murgtäler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy,
 wegen dem scheiß Wetter wollten wir auch
 so eine Kuttertour machen von Spodtsberg aus
 die junge Dame im Angelladen sagte mir diese
 Tour kostet 30,-€ u. geht von 14:00 Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
 uns war dieses dann doch zu teuer, zumal wir schon ganz
 gut Geld für unser Boot, dass dieses mal ja an Torben fast 
 unbenutzt zurück ging ausgegeben haben u. wir ja Landgang  
 haben ging unser eingespartes Benzingeld  
 für Rinngelwürmer drauf.

 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## akira (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@addy123

Ne Kuttertour kostet glaube ich 30 oder 35€ pro Nase.. Wenn man kein Boot mehr bekommt empfehle ich dieses auf jedenfall einmal zu machen . Waren letztes Jahr auch 2 mal mit Paul raus und es war noch besser als dieses Jahr. Bei der 2. Tour hatten wir auch so um die 40 Fische aber nurnoch ab 50cm mitgenommen da wir sonst um die 60 oder so gehabt hätten. Einer war dabei mit 83cm und 10Pfund.

Paul findet man in Bagenkop.. einfach zum Angelladen gehen und nach ner freien Tour fragen entweder kommst du dann zu ihm auf die Long Fortis oder zu seinem Sohn auf die long Island.
Fahren aber oft die gleichen Stellen an. Kannst dann entweder ne frühe Tour von 8-14 Uhr machen oder wegen einer Nachmittagtour fragen.. die geht von 14 bis 20 Uhr.

Von Spodsbjerg aus würde ich nicht nochmal eine Tour machen obwohl das Boot super war. Aber da man sobald das Wetter ein bisschen rauer ist nicht mehr mit leichtem Gerät auf den Boden kommt bzw sau schnell wieder oben ist im Gegensatz zur Westseite.. Muss wohl am Belt liegen.

Von der Mole aus haben wir direkt Vorne an der Spitze hinter der Wand bei den aufgeschütteten Steinen geangelt.. Werfen muss man nicht weit.. vllt so 20-30 meter da man sonst die Fische leicht überwerfen kann.. Aufpassen muss man ein bisschen da die Steine noch ca 5 meter unter Wasser rein ragen und die Hänger dann kaum noch zu vermeiden sind.. Also schön schnell reindrehen . Als Köder haben wir Wattwurm genommen da wir das Gefühl hatten das auf Seeringel weniger lief. Die Wattwürmer haben wir fast immer in Spodsbjerg beim Angelcentrum geholt da sie wie ich finde Qualitativ am besten sind.. Die von Angelladen in Bagenkop sind nämlich viel zu voll mit Wasser.. Die von Torben Hansen konnten wir nicht testen da sie an dem Tag wo wir da welche holen wollten keine hatten.

MfG


----------



## addy123 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@akira

In welcher Tiefe habt Ihr den auf dem Kutter geangelt, und wo fährt er mit den Anglern hin?
Hast Du etwa die Mole mit der grünen Hafenboje erklettert, und das ohne Knochenbrüche???|uhoh:


----------



## akira (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@addy123

Ui Tiefe schätze ich mal von 15 - maximal 25meter ein. Aber war eher so um und bei 15 meter. 
Mit uns ist er eigentlich vom Hafen gesehen nur grade aus gefahren bis Aerö ?! Ka welche Insel das da war.. Hat sich dann immer über eine Kante treiben lassen. Da ging das dann Schlag auf Schlag. Da hatte man echt bei jedem Wurf einen.
Kann aber auch sein das ihr zur Südspitze runtereiert oder vor Lolland angelt. Das kann man nicht genau sagen. 
Und wir waren auf der Mole wo die Mietshäuser stehen.. also bei der Roten.. Da bei der grünen kannst ja nicht hin ohne rein zu fallen 
Siehe mein Bild

MfG


----------



## Sauerland (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hi noch kurz vor Pfingsten,

ich zitiere Greenpease Nachrichten 02/07:

,schwedische  Supermärkte verkaufen keinen Ostseedorsch mehr. Anfang März erklärte sich mit ICA die letzte grosse Handelskette bereit, den bedrohten Fisch aus dem Angebot zu nehmen'.

PS: aus der gleichen Auflage, Japan beabsichtigt neben den bereits aufgelegten wissenschaftlichen Fang von Kleinwalen nunmehr auch in 2008 den Abschuss von Buckelwalen mit einzubeziehen.


Noch Fragen?

Gerne!

Sauerland.


----------



## akira (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ja und ? was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

zurück von LL war nicht dolle bin gegenüber den letzten jahren enttäuscht und werde mich nur noch um die deutsche ostsee kümmern.habe noch nie die preise für benzin in spodsbjerg so schnell klettern sehen wie vor pfingsten.jeden tag 10 öre ohne das eine lieferung gekommen ist.der sprit bei anderen tanken ist nicht hoch gegangen.na ja der urlauber muß ja tanken sonst kann er ja nich mit dem boot raus.cu auf fehmarn oder rügen


----------



## addy123 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



akira schrieb:


> Ja und ? was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


|good:|muahah:



esox02 schrieb:


> zurück von LL war nicht dolle bin gegenüber den letzten jahren enttäuscht und werde mich nur noch um die deutsche ostsee kümmern.habe noch nie die preise für benzin in spodsbjerg so schnell klettern sehen wie vor pfingsten.jeden tag 10 öre ohne das eine lieferung gekommen ist.der sprit bei anderen tanken ist nicht hoch gegangen.na ja der urlauber muß ja tanken sonst kann er ja nich mit dem boot raus.cu auf fehmarn oder rügen


 
Hallo und Willkommen zurück!#h
Was war denn los, dass Du so frustriert bist, außer der Sprit?
Wie sah es denn fangtechnisch aus?


----------



## akira (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Naja ich würde sagen das du in Deutschland da auch nicht viel besser da stehst.. schließlich steigen hier die Preise auch ständig..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

ja schon aber nach LL 645 km hin und noch mal zurück.bei der km zahl war ich schon 2 mal rügen und 4 mal warnemünde.dann der weite weg zum fisch vor LL der entfällt auch in wmde bzw rügen und auf rügen hat man eine größere fischvielfalt.fangteschnisch sah es für mich mittelmäßig bis gut aus aber für meinen mitfahrer nicht so gut.außerdem bei sehr vielen anderen angler ebenso.teilweise mit 0-1 fisch über den ganzen tag.außer man hat auf platte geangelt da war es wieder sehr gut.was ich leider feststellen mußte wurden viele kleine dorsche mitgenommen.ich habe nur drei boote gesehen die fisch zurückgesetzt haben.danke jungs!!!!IHR HABT WEITBLICK!!!aber für mich ist nach 18 jahren schluß mit LL ich werde langsam zu alt für so weite fahrten!!cu auf fehmarn oder rügen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@akira aber nicht dreimal in drei tagen!!!und die tanken die nicht in spodsbjerg waren, bei den war der preis stabil.so wurden auch die preise im supermarkt plötzlich teurer!?


----------



## addy123 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Ja mit der anstrengenden Fahrerei ist das so ein Ding.
Bei mir sind es 940km, der Darß sind 750km. 
Beides ohne Boot (noch) kein Ding für mich.
Aber LL, in 5 Tagen geht es wieder los, mit Boot hinten dran, ist schon sehr anstrengend mittlerweile.
Deshalb will ich mich ja auch von meinem geliebten Bootche trennen, da es nicht lohnt.
Zumal ich auch nur noch einmal im Jahr plane nach LL zu reisen.
Der Darß hat mich in seinem Bann gezogen.#6:vik:
Dort halt die Brandungsangelei.
Die Fischanzahl ist für mich nicht das Primäre.
Mir reichen ein paar Dorsche und liebend gern auch ein paar Platten.

Aber scheinbar warst Du ja nicht ganz erfolglos!?:m

Mit den Preiserhöhungen kann ich nur sagen, wir Deutschen sind da auch nicht besser, besonders in den Urlaubsgebieten.
Ärgelich ist sowas in D und in DK!#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

schönes böötchen!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

bilder sind im berliner anglertreff


----------



## addy123 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*



esox02 schrieb:


> bilder sind im berliner anglertreff


 
Kannst Du evtl. mal die Bilder verlinken?
Bevor wir suchen müssen?
Berliner Angeltreff ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

nee kann zwar angeln aber mit dem pc ist das sone sache.Der Berliner Anglertreff.


----------



## addy123 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Sehen doch richtig gut aus, die Bilder!!!:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99092&highlight=berliner+anglertreff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

danke addy


----------



## Sauerland (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

,Sie' Herr Addy,

ich sage wohl besser ,Herr Addy', ich bin nicht der Mensch der mit dümmlichen s.g. Smilies seine Meinung äussert, wir leben im Land der Dichter und Denker, also versuche ich mich verbal hier verständlich zu machen. Dass Sie und andere in diesem Thread meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden haben (haben wollen!!!) war mir vorher schon klar, die Welt ist ja voll von Menschen mit Ihrer  (Ihren) Einstellungen (Kilos, Kilos, Kilos). 

Es geht aber auch anders, und glauben Sie mir, ich werde nicht müde meinen Daumen auf Wunden zu legen um ein klein wenig  mit zu helfen diesem Irrsinn zumindest einzugrenzen. 


Sehen Sie sich einmal um in diesem Forum, hier geht es überwiegend um wohlgemeinte Tips, Anregungen zum humanen Fischen und auch viele Gewässerbeschreibungen und andere Sachthemen werden lieb und nett diskutiert, wir Ältere sind doch ein Vorbild für die Jugend, oder?

Das ,Kilofischen' um Langeland wird fast ausschliesslich in diesem Thread mit nicht geringer Anteilnahme von Ihnen gepflegt.


Natürlich kann jeder dazu seine eigene Meinung vertreten, ich schaue mir die Berichte hier ja auch, oft mit Gänsehaut, an.

Sie, und der eine oder andere in diesem Thread
 sind letztendlich mitverantwortlich für den gigantischen Dorschtourismus nach DK und mit Hauptschwerpunkt Langeland.

Norwegen hat mit seinen Fangbeschränkungen ein Zeichen gesetzt, leider zum Nachteil der deutschen und dänischen Dorschbestände.

Auf Langeland geht es z.B. nicht mehr nur noch um ,deutsche Angler' mittlerweile ist dieser Ort ein Mekka des europäischen Umfeldes der leergefischten Meere geworden, Niederländer , Belgier und neuerdings viele osteuropäischen Angler maltretieren den Langelandbelt.

Und was das ,Schlimmste' ist, kaum ,EINER' hält sich an Regeln.

Den Dänen die davon profitieren ist es egal, die die nicht profitieren wenden sich ab.


Ist Ihnen, Herr Addy, eigentlich schon einmal aufgefallen, dass in Ihrem anglerischen Umfeld auf Langeland so gut wie nie ein dänischer Angelfreund in Ihrer Nähe mitgeangelt hat (natürlich ausser dem Umfeld Ihres Vermieters!).

Die Jungs wollen mit  ,euch' (ich schreib das bewusst klein) absolut nichts zu tun haben.

Ich bin ein bisschen in der Welt herum gekommen, leider sind Angler, ich will jetzt keine Nationalität hier nennen nur meistens bei den Nutzniessern willkommen. 

Sollten wir nicht alle die Zeichen der Welt erkennen und uns danach bewegen.

Ich will hier noch einmal eindeutig feststellen, auch ich bin bekennender Angler, so wie mir scheint, aber mit anderen Vorzeichen.

Es ist ja nie zu spät seine Gesinnung zu ändern, ich lade Euch alle ein, Ihr könnt mich beim Wort nehmen, 2015  im Langeland belt  ein  Angelfest zu feiern, natürlich übernehme ich alle örtlichen Kosten,  wie Zelt, Bier und Grillwaren, aber nur wenn wir uns noch über Dorschfänge freuen können.

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt hier und stehe zu keiner weiteren Stellungnahme mehr zur Verfügung.

Macht was draus.


----------



## paulbarsch (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

*Amen!*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

wenn ich 2015 noch lebe werde ich herrn sauerland daran erinnern.mfg.


----------



## addy123 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Threadabschweifung: AN

@Sauerland
Da es sich ja bei Dir auch um einen Angler handelt (*?*), bleibe ich, ohne dabei niveaulos wirken zu wollen, bei der DU-Form!

Vorab, Smilies erklären manchmal mehr als tausend Worte.

„Kilo, Kilo, Kilo…“ (???), darum ging es in meinen Beiträgen wohl nie!
Die 15kg-Grenze wäre für mich in DK und D kein Problem.
Zumal ich diese glaube ich auch nur Einmal bisher erreicht habe!!!

Über Kilofischen habe ich mich in den Threads nie geäußert. Da lass ich mich gerne korrigieren! (aber man kann ja suchen und Worte auf die Goldwaage schmeißen) Lediglich freue ich mich über Kiloerfolge von Newbies und Andern.
Habe auch selten mal was gelesen, dass die LL-Fahrer ihre Kilos nicht heimgebracht hätten, da es so VIELE waren.
Vielmehr liegen mir Tipps für LL-Neulinge am Herzen, da in den vielen Jahren, in denen ich nach LL fahre, meine Erfahrung gesammelt habe.

Viele Angler, welche LL angehen, nehmen große Strapazen und finanzielle Belastungen in Kauf, um evtl. da oben mal zum Erfolg zu kommen.
Wenn sie dann Tipps brauchen, helfe ich gern, so ich kann!?

Wenn Du all meine Beiträge gelesen hast, weißt Du auch, dass ich mich mit LL zukünftig einschränken will. 
Ist halt anstrengend mit einem Bootstrailer 940km zu fahren. Und das ganze nur für eine Woche. Deshalb orientiere ich mich mehr zur deutschen Ostsee. Obwohl ich dann auf das Boot verzichten muss. …und auf jede Menge DORSCH!
(ist mir nämlich egal, ob ich mit 15kg oder mit 0,5kg aus dem Urlaub zurückkomme)


Ich weiß nicht, da ich einige Deiner jetzt 25 Beiträge hier gelesen habe, was für eine Art Angler Du bist? 
C&R oder PETA?

Bei PETA wärst Du wahrscheinlich sehr willkommen!
Ich gehe zum Angeln, weil es mir Spaß macht, mit der Absicht, meinen Zielfisch zu fangen und zu verwerten.

Ausnahmen, wie zu klein oder nicht ins Fangkonzept passend, werden schonend zurückgesetzt.

Ich angle jetzt 35 Jahre, so etwas wie Du hat mir noch KEINER vorgeworfen!

Threadabschweifung: AUS

Hier noch etwas Niveauloses

Zitat aus Deinem 2. Beitrag hier im AB:

*He Jungs, wenn Ihr richtig auf Dorsch angeln wollt, kommt nach Dänemark. Hiergibt es zwar keine Erbsensuppe an Bord aber Dorsch pur.*


#d|gr:|evil:|kopfkrat#t;+#c


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy,

viel Spaß auf Langeland! Wir fahren ab dem 9. 6. für 3 Wochen nach Fehmarn und nehmen auch die Angeln mit. Wird aber ein Familienurlaub mit gelegentlicher Angelei.
Ich will die 13 Seiten hier im Thread nicht durchlesen - ach so, soll ich dich jetzt auch siezen?? #d#d)
trefft ihr euch mit ein paar Freunden zum Grillen??

Gruß ans Frauchen und viel schönes leicht briesiges Wetter mit gutem Drill.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## murgtäler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy Dieter,
 ich wünsche euch und allen
 die nach LL fahren einen schönen Urlaub.
 Adyy Moralapostel gibt es überrall,
 Sauerländer kümmer dich
 lieber um die Berufsfischer die vor LL ihre Netze
 legen und die Dorsche mitnehmen die wir wieder
 schwimmen lassen bis bald.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Hallo Addy, 

auch von mir viel Petri ....... und vor allem gutes Wetter. 

Will nochmal kurz auf den Beitrag von "Sauerländer" zu sprechen kommen. 

@Sauerländer

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nur 1,5 % der Boardies mit Ihnen im Jahr 2015 ein Bier trinken wollen. 

Kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass wir Angler daran Schuld sind, dass der Dorschbestand zurückgegangen ist. Da gibt es andere Gründe, die Schuld daran sind. 

In Norwegen, wurden und werden immer noch anderen Mengen von Fisch abtransportiert als in Dänemark. 

Doch finde ich, dass in den letzten 2-3 Jahren, wieder mehr Dorsch gefangen wird. 

Das kann aber sicherlich nicht davon kommen, dass nun mehr Angler da oben sind, wie in den Jahren zuvor. Das hat sicherlich andere Gründe.

Ich fahre nun auch schon über 10 Jahre nach Langeland und habe es erst zweimal geschafft, mehr als 10 Kilo Filet mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen. 

Ich schließe mich voll der Meinung von Addy an......... wir fahren da hoch, weil wir Spaß an der Angelei haben. 

Mich stört es auch nicht, wenn ich bloß ein Kilo mit nach Hause nehme, freue mich aber darüber, wenn es mehr ist. Ich werde mich sicherlich nicht ein Jahr auf meinen Urlaub auf Langeland freuen und dann um 13.00 Uhr meine Ruten zusammenpacken, weil ich gut gefangen habe.

Sorry an alle, aber solche Beiträge k..... mich an. 

A M E N !!!

Gruß Michael #h


----------



## andre23 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

amen auch von mir....der dorschbestand hat sich in den letzten jahren in der ostsee sehr gut erholt....das liegt aber daran, dass die fischer mit quote/verbot belegt wurden ....und nun hat norwegen ein ziemliches problem....29,2% mehr angeltouristen in diesem jahr in dk (auch dank der 15kg regel und der weiten anreise nach no)....nachdem dk die letzten jahre arg unter tourismusschwund leiden musste kommt jetzt der aufschwung zurueck....ich bin immernoch der meinung, dass die angler nicht wirklich am fischbestand/mangel in den meeren schuld sind....captain iglo læsst gruessen und viele andere auch....ein fabrikschiff vor norwegen verarbeitet 1000fach so viel fisch wie alle angler auf langeland zusammen pro jahr!!!! amen....

....fuer euch ist es urlaub....und soll damit auch die schønste zeit im jahr sein ob mit oder ohne fisch....

...schlimmer sind leute, die 1 mal pro woche 1-2kg tiefkuehlfilet im supermarkt kaufen.....oder fischkonserven...auch wenn es manchmal schmeckt|supergri....die konserven...

hilsen andre:m


----------



## andre23 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

und an den "sauerlænder" ich bin dabei 2015!!!(juni oder juli???)....denn es wird mehr DORSCH als heute hier geben....und ich hoffe alle anderen boardies sind auch dabei!!!....fang schon mal an zu sparen....das wird eine riesen party....

...ausser die eu lockert die fangbestimmungen der fischer....


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Sauerländer,


wenn ich das Jahr 2015 noch erlebe, komme ich natürlich. Kannst mich heute schon mal auf die Liste setzen.

Gruß Dieter

An die Admis: Dieser Thread darf nicht verloren gehen, wegen der Anmeldungen!


----------



## addy123 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Habe gestern gehört Stefan Lühring ist leider nicht mehr in Oesterskov (früher Oesterskov2000).

Er wird bestimmt seine Gründe dafür haben.

Der Stefan wird mir und vielen anderen da oben bestimmt fehlen.
Ein Klasse Kerl wie ihn, haben wir deutsche Angler gerne gesehen.
War er doch immer hilfsbereit und für seine Gäste in jeder Lage dagewesen.
Seine Tipps haben oft viele Dorsche den Anglern gebracht.

Hoffentlich schafft Morten es den deutschen Gästen auch so Recht zu machen, wie der Stefan!?;+

Meine Vermutung ist, da oben wird jetzt einiges teurer, ist aber nur meine Befürchtung?????

@Stefan Lühring, falls Du dies zufällig ließt:

Alles Gute in Deutschland, vorallem bei der Jobsuche!!!:m
Viele von hier, werden Dich in LL vermissen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Franky von der Gummitanke ist im Moment ja oben, er wird es auch schon gemerkt haben. 
Ist er doch ein guter Freund von Dir, der Deine Gastfreundschaft immer gelobt hat.

NOCHMALS ALLES GUTE!!!
... von Peter und Peter, Kevin, Murmeli1965, mir und meinem Frauchen


----------



## toca (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Mahlzeit an alle....
So die erste woche hat akira ja schon sehr ausführlich beschrieben. 
Die 2te woche lief so ab als Akira am So. dann nach hause fahren musste bin ich und sein vater ins haus und habe uns ersteinmal überlegt wo wir denn am besten in wasser laufen konnten den die ausrüstung um in wasser zu gehen hatte wir uns ja extra gekauft. Klar war uns wir wollte Hornis fangen.
Wir sind zum entschluss gekommen nach Ristinge Strand zu fahren weil der wind günstig ablandig kam.Leider war nicht zu machen.Mo- sind wir zum angelladen nach spodsbjerg gefahren und uns ein parr infos zu holen.Ja nach 3 wurf hatte ich dann mein Ersten Horni leider war danach nicht mehr viel los.Kurz bevor wir los woillten weil der magen knurrte ging dann auch bei Akiras Vater der Erste Horni an den haken.Naja nicht viel aber trotzdem super dafür das wir nicht viel ahnung hatten vom Horni angeln .

Di. sind wir dann nochmal mit dem Kutter / Kaptain Paul und seiner Long Foartis raus / gefahren ja anfngs ging wieder mal nicht alszuviel aber dafür aber etwas grösser ca. 1,5-3,5 kilo (lange nicht mehr gesehen) waren auch schöne doubletten dabei.) nach einer weile perfekter Ködersuche was aber vergeblich war ging dann an der angel von Akiras Vater ordetlich was ab. Am ende war er dann ein schöner 4.5 Kilo Leo der anscheinend ordentlich Spass  gemacht hat  zur guter letzt hatten wir es dann doch geschafft 15 gute Leos einzutüten.

Mi und Do. sind wir dann noch auf der jagt nach Hornis gewesen Mi hatten wir leider kein glück. 
Do. war auch eher mühevoll aber Lehrreich am ende hatte ich noch das glück eine kleine meerforrelle zu fangen ca. 36-38 cm Super *Freu* Leider Bevor ich das Foto machen konnte abgerutscht 
Fr. ging es das ans aufräumen und reinigen der Geräte.-Anschliessend sind wir denn noch einmal los wollten unbedingt noch ein drill mit nach Hause nehmen. Das glück war bei uns ,ich hatte 3 Hornis an der angel 2 Gelandet einen habe ich angegeben an Akis. Vater der natürlich auch nochmal das vergnügen haben wollte.

Am ende waren es zwar nich viele Hornis aber dafür um so mehr erfahrung und klar ist auch nächstes jahr wird das wohl mal mehr mit in die Planung aufgenommen. 

MFG Sven-Toca


----------



## Sauerland (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Einmal noch ,

,Ihr' könnt mich beim Wort nehmen, ich steh 2015, soweit Gott will,  dazu.


Ich bin ganz sicher , dass wir leider unsere Fete  2015 bei Bratwürstchen und Pommes verbringen werden.

Schaut auch mal die Fangergebnisse Anfang Juni im Belt an!

Nochmal für die, welche mich vielleicht nicht verstanden haben, nicht das Fangen von ausgewachsenen DORSCHEN IST DAS Problem, sondern das massenhafte Abküppen Dorsche kleiner 50 cm und natürlich die Truhenfüller.

Ich freue mich über jeden Angler der uns auf unserer schönen Insel besucht, er sollte nur die Kühltruhe zu hause lassen.
Die Insel bietet ein grosses vielfältiges Angelrevier mit vielfältigen Betätigungsmöglichkeiten, es gibt auch immer noch ,Dorsch'satt, aber bitte in den Massstäben Eurer eigenen Vereins- oder Verbandvorgaben.

Ich glaube im Ursprung wird mir fast jeder recht geben, leider ist die Wirklichkeit hier vor Ort eine andere.

Ich glaube das der Satz ,Masshalten' stammt aus der deutschen Region. 

Es wäre schön wenn ein paar Angler darüber nachdenken würden.

Viele Langeländer leben heute vom ,Dorschtourismus' aber nicht alle.

Und übrigens: auf Langeland gibt es meines Wissens ca. 300 Charterboote, dazu kommen ca. 100 private Boote plus der täglich fischenden Angelkutter.

Grob gerechnet sind also pro Tag ca. 1500 Angler im Belt tätig.

Bei einer Fangquote von ca. 3 kg Dorsch pro Pers. ergibt dies 4.500 kg pro Tag. Die Saison hat ca. 200 Tage somit ergibt sich eine theor. Fangquote von  900.000kg. 

Jetzt ist eigentlich alles nur noch von der Einschätzung eines Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktors abhängig, ich geh mal von o,3 aus.

900.000 kg x 0.3 = 270.000 kg = 270 Tonnen Dorsch von Hobbyfischern im Langelandbelt gefangen.

Soweit zur Theorie, sogenannte Sportangler tragen nichts zur Dezimierung der Dorschbestände bei!

Naturbewusste Angler wissen dies eh, leider wollen die anderen nichts, meistens leider garnichts davon wissen.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht verrechnet, denkt mal darüber nach, es lohnt sich nach wie vor uns zu besuchen.


----------



## akira (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

@Sauerländer..

Mich stört es auch das der Dorsch mehr als überfischt wird. ABER... Es liegt mit Sicherheit nicht daran das Angeltouristen nach Langeland fahren und sich für Zuahsue Fisch mitnehmen. Fisch ist nunmal seit Jahrtausenden ein Grundnahrungsmittel für den Menschen. Da du ja anscheind Spaß am rechnen hast habe ich auch eine erstellt.

Wenn man davon ausgeht das ein Durchschnittsangler maximal 25kg Filet mit nach hause nimmt, und wie es bei vielen in Deutschland üblich ist, jeden Freitag etwa 500gr Fisch ist.. 
So ergibt sich folgende Rechnung:

25 : 0,5 = 50

Das bedeutet das der Durchschnittsangler 50x im Jahr Fisch isst wobei das Jahr 52 Wochen hat. 
Und das mit den 25kg ist auf deine Verallgemeinerung der ausländischen Angeltouristen bezogen. Das ist nicht meine Erfahrung.

Dazu kommt noch das wohl die wenigsten 2 mal im Jahr nach Langeland oder sonstwo hinfahren und im zweistelligen Beriech Fisch mitnehmen. Denn Angler haben keine Lust Fisch weg zu werfen, der Industrie ist das egal.

Und jetzt mal zur Industriellen Überfischung. Deine errechneten 270 Tonnen pro Jahr werden mit sicherheit von der Berufsfischerei pro Woche gefangen und das ist schon hochgesetzt.

Also verübele ich keinem Angler wenn er sich für mehr als einen entspannten Abend am Grill, mit Fisch eindeckt.

C&R ist eine tolle Sache aber das sollte man nur bei Entnahmeverbot von Fischen oder wenn man schon genug Fisch hat oder wenn man garkeinen Fisch mag aber trotzdem angeln möchte machen.

Ich fordere eher von den ach so tollen Regierungen klare Einschränkungen bei der industriellen Befischung.

MfG


----------



## addy123 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangberichte langeland März April*

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr mich zu dem Thema auslassen und auch nichts über unseren leider nun beendeten LL-Urlaub schreiben.

Kurze Bilanz: 7 Tage Klasse Angelwetter und Wind nur aus NO 2-max.4, ideal für Bagenkop bis Südspitze.
Die Dorsche waren eher schlecht drauf. Ein paar habe ich trotzdem gefangen und eine Schublade in meinem Froster ist somit gut gefüllt.
Die kleineren Dorsche habe ich zurückgesetzt. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die unter 38cm.

@Sauerland und Akira
Rechnet doch mal anders:
Ein Angler fängt "x" Kilo im Jahr und braucht "z" Kilo für sich, seine Familie und evtl. Freunde im Jahr.
Somit wird er, wenn "z" - "x" > 0 ist den Rest "y" sich im Laden besorgen.
"y" nehme ich dann mal als den Wert für die Fischer, welche den Dorsch fangen.

Fährt der Angler nicht, z. Bsp. nach LL oder sonstwohin zum Dorschangeln, geht der komplette Betrag "z" zu Gunsten der Fischer, weil "x" = 0!!!|kopfkrat

Wer ist da nur der Böse???#c

Die preiswerteste Methode ist eh z. Bsp. der Aldi, 1kg Dorschfilet = 6,98€
Will garnicht nachrechnen, was meine evtl. 10kg Filet kosten, bei einem Aufwand von weit ü. 1000,-€ für eine Woche LL. Ein Grossteil des Geldes ist LL Zugute gekommen!|supergri
Wer profitiert nun mehr??? DK oder D????

Dann noch mal zu den KLEINEN:
Soll ein Angler Gewissensbisse haben, wenn ein Mindestmaß von 38cm vorgeschrieben ist, und der Dorsch hat 38cm???
Ich schon... , aber andere Angler mit weniger Erfolgen, denken da vllt. anders.
Die sind aber keine schlechten Menschen für mich, weil sie nicht gegen das Gesetz verstossen!!!!
Das ist halt *nur* eine Gewissensfrage!!!

Hier noch etwas Erfreuliches: Habe gestern (leider nur flüchtig) in den Nachrichten gehört, das die EU die Fangbegrenzung für Ostseedorsch um 10% senken will! 
Könnte zwar eine Anhebung des Preises bei Aldi bedeuten, die Filets wären dann aber immer noch günstiger als meine Eigenen!|supergri

@Sauerland
2015???
... Warum so lange warten?
Ich plane für nächstes Jahr Ende Mai o. Anfang Juni wieder 1 Woche LL.
*Ich lade Dich ein, zum Grillabend und Freundschaftsbier!!!!!!*
Waren doch zum diesjährigen Grillen auch ein echter Däne mit seinen 3 KLASSE KIDDIES bei uns! Gäste von "Franky von der Tanke", waren aber keine Boots- oder Hausvermieter, sondern einfach nur richtig gute "DÄNISCHE FREUNDE"!!!!


----------

